# La Vuelta SPOILERS.



## Adam4868 (15 Oct 2020)

Dare we speak about it ? Confirmed teams so far


----------



## matticus (15 Oct 2020)

Can we agree the rules in advance for this one?


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Oct 2020)

matticus said:


> Can we agree the rules in advance for this one?


Race or Forum....I prefer the make it up as we go along.


----------



## matticus (15 Oct 2020)

Yeah I meant the race. We should nominate someone to read the rules on Day1, so we know how many stages and teams are needed to declare a winner.
<Matt takes one step backwards>
:P


----------



## rich p (15 Oct 2020)

Not too many obvious GC contenders there
Dunno if these are confirmed?

https://firstcycling.com/race.php?r=23&y=2020&k=8


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Oct 2020)

matticus said:


> Yeah I meant the race. We should nominate someone to read the rules on Day1, so we know how many stages and teams are needed to declare a winner.
> <Matt takes one step backwards>
> :P


First rule confirmed...this is a official sticky bottle 😁

View: https://twitter.com/wcsbike/status/1316697307258249216?s=19


----------



## matticus (15 Oct 2020)

Ok, starter for 10:
*Is 18 Stages a "Grand Tour"?*

How will wikipedia list Grand Tour winners, stage winners etc etc in years to come??


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Oct 2020)

matticus said:


> Ok, starter for 10:
> *Is 18 Stages a "Grand Tour"?*
> 
> How will wikipedia list Grand Tour winners, stage winners etc etc in years to come??


I know what your getting at but....for me unless you've had the three weeks it's debatable ? As in look at the Tour ! The third week of the Giro is where it's going to be decided.If the Giro is stopped on Sunday (and I've read speculation it will ?)would Almeida be a worthy winner if he still has pink.Yes but in my head id probally think he only won it because it was cut short.
So on paper maybe,but that's about it.


----------



## mjr (15 Oct 2020)

matticus said:


> Ok, starter for 10:
> *Is 18 Stages a "Grand Tour"?*
> 
> How will wikipedia list Grand Tour winners, stage winners etc etc in years to come??


Yes. Current UCI rules are clear that 14 planned stages are minimum for a Grand Tour.

Let's face it, plenty of past GTs could have lost a few snoozefest stages!


----------



## matticus (15 Oct 2020)

Clear UCI rules?? Whatever next!


----------



## Grant Fondo (15 Oct 2020)

Looks parky on the east coast of Italy today! Pantani's hometown I do believe, will he be on the finish?


----------



## mjr (15 Oct 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Looks parky on the east coast of Italy today! Pantani's hometown I do believe, will he be on the finish?


I know it's autumn but that ain't the Vuelta!


----------



## mjr (15 Oct 2020)

Provisional start list:

View: https://mobile.twitter.com/lavuelta/status/1316657634011942918


----------



## Shadow (16 Oct 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> I'm thinking of a food and drink themed fantasy team.
> 
> A *Bol *of *Eg* and *Ries* with *Kamp* coffee from *Costa* ...


You forgot to add *Kudus* to your bowl of egg and rice!!


----------



## Shadow (16 Oct 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> Isn't that a kind of antelope? I've never tried it.


Yes, tasty I would imagine. Recommended on the braai.


----------



## rich p (16 Oct 2020)

Not sure what to make of this lot.
Rivera I know nothing about. 
Sosa good young'un but untested
van Barle wasn't as good as last year in the Tour
Golas an old workhorse
Not sure if he's Wurf it
Froome - who knows?
Amador under-performed at the Tour
Carapaz - their best shot but needs help!


----------



## Adam4868 (16 Oct 2020)

Rivera is Bernals mate and training partner I think.Wurf who's rode grand tours before(5/6 years ago) but he's been a ironman rider,more of a big engine domestique I presume.
Carapaz as leader and Froome as....however good he's feeling.


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Oct 2020)

Froome riding for Carapaz...I think if he finishes the race he'll have done well.There again I wouldn't write him off just yet.
https://uk.sports.yahoo.com/news/chris-froome-admits-form-unknown-083545070.html


----------



## nickyboy (19 Oct 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Froome riding for Carapaz...I think if he finishes the race he'll have done well.There again I wouldn't write him off just yet.
> https://uk.sports.yahoo.com/news/chris-froome-admits-form-unknown-083545070.html


I'll buy you a stick of Blackpool rock if Froome wins. In my book he has no chance

Roglic, Dumoulin, Carapaz, Mas...probably Roglic


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Oct 2020)

nickyboy said:


> I'll buy you a stick of Blackpool rock if Froome wins. In my book he has no chance
> 
> Roglic, Dumoulin, Carapaz, Mas...probably Roglic


Nick if Froome wins I'll be buying you, 22/1 when I backed him for a podium place ! Like I say and it pains me ! I don't see him winning,more of a back in the game ride.But as we've seen so many times I'd never write him of.Expect the unexpected with him.
If I could dare to back against Ineos,I'd say Dumoulin...he deserves a win aswell 😁


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Oct 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> Who are Jumbo Visma taking as their #1. I thought it was Roglic ...
> 
> Sorry I haven't checked. What with the Tour and Giro the Vuelta is down the bottom of my inbox.


You don't say #1 any more...get with it 😁
Yes Roglic and Dumoulin


----------



## rich p (19 Oct 2020)

Gotta be Roglic with Carapaz as second choice for me. Dumoulin could do it but I'm assuming that Jumbo will be all in for Roglic. If JV play it canny, and given the oppsition, they could have 3 on the podium with Kuss
Maybe Pinot will overcome his demons and surprise us all! Or then again...


----------



## rich p (19 Oct 2020)

p. s. If Froome makes the top 10 I'll buy Adam a pint next time he's in Brighton


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Oct 2020)

rich p said:


> p. s. If Froome makes the top 10 I'll buy Adam a pint next time he's in Brighton


I'd take you up on that..it'd be worth the train fare to extract a pint of you ! 
But us northerners are in quarantine ☹️


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Oct 2020)

Apparently Pinot isn't riding for GC...no sh1t ! It's down to David Gaudu for that job.


----------



## Eziemnaik (20 Oct 2020)

Carapaz to win?
Nice first stage, I hope the ususal boring first stages of the past are gone forever

Apparently TT with bike change again

Spanish TV hyping Vlasov


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Oct 2020)

Eziemnaik said:


> Carapaz to win?
> Nice first stage, I hope the ususal boring first stages of the past are gone forever
> 
> Apparently TT with bike change again
> ...


Unfortunately at work till highlights tonight,looks a good stage profile though.
Vlasov he deserves the hype...just hope he's packed his Gaviscon tablets


----------



## Eziemnaik (20 Oct 2020)

Martínez out in a peleton crash!
2.50 to make up


----------



## Eziemnaik (20 Oct 2020)

Froome struggling to keep up...As Ineos push the tempo up


----------



## Eziemnaik (20 Oct 2020)

Perfect finish from Roglic
Carapaz and Mas keep up
Kuss is invaluable to Jumbo, workhorse


----------



## MasterDabber (20 Oct 2020)

Set up perfectly by Ineos for Roglic win.


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Oct 2020)

Some huge gaps out there today ! Great first stage though


----------



## rich p (20 Oct 2020)

Looking like a feisty race.
Froome will struggle to earn you that pint, Adam


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Oct 2020)

rich p said:


> Looking like a feisty race.
> Froome will struggle to earn you that pint, Adam


What was it again...a pint if he finishes 
I'm sure he'll ride himself into some sort of form hopefully.Money back guarantee for Israel Cycling academy ?


----------



## Eziemnaik (20 Oct 2020)

Tomorrow's stage is looking good as well with cat1 climb and a long descent at the end.
North of Spain is still under the second autumnal storm of the year and there will best some strong winds and rain tomorrow

Weatherman just said Basque Country will avoid the rain, strong winds still on


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Oct 2020)

No cycling for ages and now were spoilt ! Shame there overlapping in a way.


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Oct 2020)

What's the chance of Hugh Carthy being a GC contender for EF ? Good ride today,just like the Trough of Bowland but without potholes


----------



## oldgreyandslow (20 Oct 2020)

I bet Israel start up nation are wishing they'd put their cash elsewhere


----------



## Domus (21 Oct 2020)

oldgreyandslow said:


> I bet Israel start up nation are wishing they'd put their cash elsewhere



Froome will attract TV cameras and TV time is valuable


----------



## rich p (21 Oct 2020)

MasterDabber said:


> Set up perfectly by Ineos for Roglic win.


Yes but they did distance a few of the other contenders


----------



## beastie (21 Oct 2020)

rich p said:


> Yes but they did distance a few of the other contenders


Carapaz needs 2 mins+ over Roglic for the TT. He needs to be aggressive, however I don’t think Skyneos thought that JV would attack with Kuss so early on. The Ineos train had destroyed the peloton completely before Kuss went. If you were Ineos, how would you attack JV? If Roglic holds his form he’s gonna win( assuming he’s learns the lesson of the tour and takes more time when he has the opportunity).


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Oct 2020)

beastie said:


> Carapaz needs 2 mins+ over Roglic for the TT. He needs to be aggressive, however I don’t think Skyneos thought that JV would attack with Kuss so early on. The Ineos train had destroyed the peloton completely before Kuss went. If you were Ineos, how would you attack JV? If Roglic holds his form he’s gonna win( assuming he’s learns the lesson of the tour and takes more time when he has the opportunity).


Lol first stage and Carapaz has lost seconds...doom


----------



## mjr (21 Oct 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Lol first stage and Carapaz has lost seconds...doom


Not doom yet, but messing up tactically on stage one isn't a good look


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Oct 2020)

mjr said:


> Not doom yet, but messing up tactically on stage one isn't a good look


Second on the stage and what seconds down ? that's a tactical mistake on the first stage of a three week grand tour.....odd


----------



## matticus (21 Oct 2020)

"Skyneos"

5 minutes into the race, and Senor Imlach has made his mark


----------



## mjr (21 Oct 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Second on the stage and what seconds down ? that's a tactical mistake on the first stage of a three week grand tour.....odd


Does doing the same old thing, getting beat again and getting off lightly make it a tactical masterclass to you?


----------



## Eziemnaik (21 Oct 2020)

On a side note
Froome extremely careful in the corners
Could've caught the peleton but was taking his time
Seems mentally shot


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Oct 2020)

mjr said:


> Does doing the same old thing, getting beat again and getting off lightly make it a tactical masterclass to you?


You don't half talk some sh1te,tell me how coming second on the first stage of a three week grand tour is a disaster ?


----------



## mjr (21 Oct 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> You don't half talk some sh1te,tell me how coming second on the first stage of a three week grand tour is a disaster ?


Who's saying it's a disaster? It just ain't good.


----------



## rich p (21 Oct 2020)

mjr said:


> Who's saying it's a disaster? It just ain't good.


I'd rather be a close second and let JV defend the jersey thyan try to carry it all the way. 
Remind me how that went for them in the Tour?


----------



## nickyboy (21 Oct 2020)

Eziemnaik said:


> On a side note
> Froome extremely careful in the corners
> Could've caught the peleton but was taking his time
> Seems mentally shot


I'm no Sky/Ineos fanboy but it saddens me to see Froome like this. I said on here when he had his crash that he should retire with his multi GT winning legacy intact. Instead he tries to make a highly improbable comeback and we see him shipping loads of time and being uncompetitive

I guess the personality needed to be a top GC rider also prevents them quitting at the top. But it's sad to see


----------



## matticus (21 Oct 2020)

beastie said:


> Carapaz needs 2 mins+ over Roglic for the TT. He needs to be aggressive, however I don’t think Skyneos thought that JV would attack with Kuss so early on. The Ineos train had destroyed the peloton completely before Kuss went. If you were Ineos, how would you attack JV? If Roglic holds his form he’s gonna win (assuming he’s learns the lesson of the tour and takes more time when he has the opportunity).


Hard to argue with that. And a couple of seconds is nothing on a 3 week 18-stage race.

But if they have a Debrief-with-Hindsight meeting, I reckon they'll wish they had let TJV do the work.


----------



## Eziemnaik (21 Oct 2020)

rich p said:


> I'd rather be a close second and let JV defend the jersey thyan try to carry it all the way.
> Remind me how that went for them in the Tour?


Will see if they have learned
Worth keeping in mind Pog rode TT of his life - if not for that...


----------



## Eziemnaik (21 Oct 2020)

nickyboy said:


> I'm no Sky/Ineos fanboy but it saddens me to see Froome like this. I said on here when he had his crash that he should retire with his multi GT winning legacy intact. Instead he tries to make a highly improbable comeback and we see him shipping loads of time and being uncompetitive
> 
> I guess the personality needed to be a top GC rider also prevents them quitting at the top. But it's sad to see


Very few quit on top

Indurain arguably did
Armstrong did as well


----------



## matticus (21 Oct 2020)

Eziemnaik said:


> Very few quit on top
> 
> Indurain arguably did
> Armstrong did as well


Do you mean when he quit in 2005 (as reigning TdeF champ)?
Because his 2009-11 results don't look so great.


----------



## Eziemnaik (21 Oct 2020)

2005 - when he felt sorry for people who do not believe in miracles


----------



## beastie (21 Oct 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Lol first stage and Carapaz has lost seconds...doom


Just checking you don’t think I’m in the same boat as @mjr? 
Ineos will be content with the stage. Froome is not, and never was riding for GC. He’s there as a hard training block and hopes his condition improves relative to everyone else with some much needed hard racing. 
I think Carapaz will be happy to hold on to Roglic so closely on an uphill sprint. Carapaz will likely be targeting the big mountain stages ie the Angry loo😉, as where he can gain big time.
Roglic, I expect, will use the same strategy as in the tour and will feel confident he IS the best TT amongst the GT favourites. But he should take as much time as he can get from any given situation as insurance. 

As we saw in the Giro, finishing a GT is no means a certainty for any rider, so still being within say 3 minutes means any rider is still in it. One crash, one badly timed mechanical, one jour sans, one big tactical mistake.......


----------



## mjr (21 Oct 2020)

beastie said:


> Just checking you don’t think I’m in the same boat as @mjr?


And what boat do you think that is? I'm just not in the blind Love Boat like some.


----------



## beastie (21 Oct 2020)

mjr said:


> And what boat do you think that is? I'm just not in the blind Love Boat like some.


🚢


----------



## beastie (21 Oct 2020)

mjr said:


> And what boat do you think that is? I'm just not in the blind Love Boat like some.


The wrong boat if you think Froome was riding for GC and if you think Carapaz can beat Roglic in an uphill sprint.....


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Oct 2020)

mjr said:


> And what boat do you think that is? I'm just not in the blind Love Boat like some.


What you on about ?


----------



## T4tomo (21 Oct 2020)

Eziemnaik said:


> On a side note
> Froome extremely careful in the corners
> Could've caught the peleton but was taking his time
> Seems mentally shot


He's not there to win the GC, he'd been dropped and wasnt going to be any help to Carapaz, so didn't need to descend like a loon and was happy to ride within himself. Better safe than sorry. He's here to try and ride himself back into some sort of form ahead of next year.


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Oct 2020)

To be fair as a massive Froome/Sky/Ineos "fanboy" I'm not sure I wanted to see him descending like a demon in the wet just yet...
I do like other teams aswell


----------



## matticus (21 Oct 2020)

T4tomo said:


> He's not there to win the GC, he'd been dropped and wasnt going to be any help to Carapaz, so didn't need to descend like a loon and was happy to ride within himself. Better safe than sorry. He's here to try and ride himself back into some sort of form ahead of next year.


Agree about the safety approach.


But does using this race for training make any sense? Training for races in March 2020??
I don't get it; either Skyneos have allowed him to have one last go at a big race (out of loyalty to their star), or there was a different plan.


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Oct 2020)

matticus said:


> Agree about the safety approach.
> 
> 
> But does using this race for training make any sense? Training for races in March 2020??
> I don't get it; either Skyneos have allowed him to have one last go at a big race (out of loyalty to their star), or there was a different plan.


How do you know that's it ? Are you sure he can't help out or ride himself into some sort of form ? 
Or dare I say do you not think they owe him at least a go ?


----------



## mjr (21 Oct 2020)

beastie said:


> The wrong boat if you think Froome was riding for GC and if you think Carapaz can beat Roglic in an uphill sprint.....


Nope and nope. The latter makes it all the stranger that they tried the Postal Mountain Train tactic on that stage. Maybe they've got no other ideas.



Adam4868 said:


> What you on about ?





Adam4868 said:


> To be fair as a massive Froome/Sky/Ineos "fanboy" [...]


----------



## Eziemnaik (21 Oct 2020)

T4tomo said:


> He's not there to win the GC, he'd been dropped and wasnt going to be any help to Carapaz, so didn't need to descend like a loon and was happy to ride within himself. Better safe than sorry. He's here to try and ride himself back into some sort of form ahead of next year.


Yes
Better safe than sorry
It may be a training ride (but I don't see sir Dave being that sentimental)


But in this case should have stayed home to be honest


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Oct 2020)

Axel Dormont AG2R has abandoned.Thats the third rider they have lost in two days !


----------



## matticus (21 Oct 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> This puzzles me. If that were the case surely Ineos would have said. "You're not at racing fitness, and you're leaving. You can watch it on telly at home in Monaco".
> 
> Why should Ineos be helping a rider to get fit for another team by giving him a slot in a GT? Sentiment? Newsworthy sponsor exposure?


Exactly. two people here have now suggested he's using the race for training; that doesn't make sense to me.

(it makes a lot more sense to bring him as a Super-Domestique. I really don't know why they picked him!!! :-) )


----------



## Eziemnaik (21 Oct 2020)

Wellens going for it


----------



## Eziemnaik (21 Oct 2020)

Movistar splitting peleton
Some nice stuff
Almost managed to break away from Jumbo


----------



## beastie (21 Oct 2020)

matticus said:


> Exactly. two people here have now suggested he's using the race for training; that doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> (it makes a lot more sense to bring him as a Super-Domestique. I really don't know why they picked him!!! :-) )


I reckon he has earned a bit of slack from Ineos don’t you..?
Let’s see how he goes in the last week, if he gets that far.


----------



## Eziemnaik (21 Oct 2020)

Dumoulin spat out 
Movistar following Ineos tactic from yesterday?


----------



## beastie (21 Oct 2020)

Not sure what Amador and Carapaz were up to on the run in. Weird.


----------



## Eziemnaik (21 Oct 2020)

Good attack from Soler
Pony attack!!!!!


----------



## hoopdriver (21 Oct 2020)

Eziemnaik said:


> 2005 - when he felt sorry for people who do not believe in miracles


Yes but returning in 2009, to feed his ego, didn't turn out so well for him did it? It opened a whole new can of worms and restarted the statute of limitations on his old doings. Had he just left well enough alone he couldn't have been touched and his 'legacy', such as it was, would have remained intact. Instead it led to a whole raft of lawsuits and investigations and his come-to-Jesus moment on Oprah...


----------



## Eziemnaik (21 Oct 2020)

Movistar does not look like the old disfuncional Movistar anymore
Roglic getting another bonus
Great stage again


----------



## Eziemnaik (21 Oct 2020)

hoopdriver said:


> Yes but returning in 2009, to feed his ego, didn't turn out so well for him did it? It opened a whole new can of worms and restarted the statute of limitations on his old doings. Had he just left well enough alone he couldn't have been touched and his 'legacy', such as it was, would have remained intact. Instead it led to a whole raft of lawsuits and investigations and his come-to-Jesus moment on Oprah...


Of course it did not
In Armstrong's lie he admitted regret about his farewell tour precisely because of that


----------



## MasterDabber (21 Oct 2020)

So if the Giro can't venture into France how is the Veulta able to go into France for the Aubisque and Touramalet....watch this space.


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Oct 2020)

Eziemnaik said:


> Movistar does not look like the old disfuncional Movistar anymore
> Roglic getting another bonus
> Great stage again


You didn't watch the Giro then


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Oct 2020)

Just read that Soler was told by DS to drop back and help Mas and Valverde....
No brakes sorry boss 😬


----------



## Grant Fondo (21 Oct 2020)

All this mix of Giro and Vuelta, I don't know my 'Cabeza de Carrera' (aren't they £299 at Halfords?) from my 'Race leader' as it weirdly says on Eurosport Giro coverage.

Do all Italians now speak English or what?


----------



## Eziemnaik (21 Oct 2020)

Valverde is a sacred cow in Movistar and in general in Spain. You might find people mentioning Contador's special steaks, no one ever says anything about Valverde.


----------



## mjr (21 Oct 2020)

beastie said:


> Not sure what Amador and Carapaz were up to on the run in. Weird.


Losing a few more seconds to their rivals needlessly.


----------



## BalkanExpress (21 Oct 2020)

As an eternal optimist, I am assuming that Froome is “doing a Poels” and will be leading the train in the third week


----------



## Dave Davenport (21 Oct 2020)

Been away for the last week so only caught the Eurosport coverage for the first time today, who let that knobber Kirby near a GT again?


----------



## beastie (21 Oct 2020)

Dave Davenport said:


> Been away for the last week so only caught the Eurosport coverage for the first time today, who let that knobber Kirby near a GT again?


God he is truly awful! Rob Hatch has got progressively worse since lockdown finished as well....far too much hyperbole, or “hyperbowl” as one of my Colleagues thinks it’s pronounced!
ITV is generally more bearable, although Boulting was a better commentator when he knew less about cycling. He knew less so talked less.
I wish all of them would sometimes just let the pictures speak for themselves. If there is nowt doing in the race then it would be nice for the commentary to STFU now and again!!!!🤫🤫🤫


----------



## matticus (22 Oct 2020)

beastie said:


> I reckon he has earned a bit of slack from Ineos don’t you..?
> Let’s see how he goes in the last week, if he gets that far.


I did NOT say otherwise!!!

I was ONLY commenting on the suggestion that he is there for training!!! 

Please read what I wrote, without putting words in my mouth. x


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Oct 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> I think a significant factor in his presence is just his star quality. He's Ineos' star, and even if he has only one leg, he gets coverage and he's a story. For instance, Radio 5 mentioned the Vuelta in passing this morning, which is unusual - but only to comment on Froome. So non-cycling fans get to be reminded of Ineos. And cycling fans like to chew the fat about his inclusion, as we are doing now.
> 
> So the "soap opera" aspect and PR considerations may be at play. Plus sporting consideration that he could be a handy domestique capable of putting in key efforts even if he explodes afterwards.


I like him and I'm sick of fecking hearing about him allready  He'll come good.
More shocking is that Dumoulin lost over 8 mins yesterday...


----------



## Eziemnaik (22 Oct 2020)

Jumbo train seems to be a shade of TDF...
So far both Movistar and Ineos seemed more consistent and organised
Roglic is in a good form, and seems to have completely shaken any lingering hangover from that TT, but he will not have as much support as in France
Again, yesterday's Movistar tactic worked almost perfectly, isolating at some point both Roglic and Carapaz


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Oct 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> Particularly shocking if you happen to have him in your fantasy team, eh?


Thanks for reminding me...I have Froome aswell


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Oct 2020)

Pinot abandoned the Vuelta.
Mohoric didn't start ?


----------



## beastie (22 Oct 2020)

matticus said:


> I did NOT say otherwise!!!
> 
> I was ONLY commenting on the suggestion that he is there for training!!!
> 
> Please read what I wrote, without putting words in my mouth. x


Alright, alright, calm down. Actually my reply was to @Dogtrousers, just replied to yours by mistake..🙄


----------



## Eziemnaik (22 Oct 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Pinot abandoned the Vuelta.
> Mohoric didn't start ?


Apparently he complained his masseur got covid and could not bring him to Spain

That green De Rosa in the breakaway is one goodlooking bike

Why all these rich teams are not investing in easy on easy off windbreakers?


----------



## beastie (22 Oct 2020)

Looks like Froomedog is going a bit better today! On the front but not really doing much damage well he’s stretching it out a bit now


----------



## beastie (22 Oct 2020)

Chavez mechanical!! Froome lasts all of 2 kms.


----------



## Eziemnaik (22 Oct 2020)

Grande Martin!


----------



## beastie (22 Oct 2020)

DanMartin!! Great sprint from him to pip Roglic and Carapaz. Good finish that. Chavez looked like he lost a bit there


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Oct 2020)

Top three for three consecutive days and the stage win today for Dan Martin 😁


----------



## Va Va Froome (22 Oct 2020)

Longest gap between Vuelta wins? Can’t be many waited longer than 9 years?


----------



## roadrash (22 Oct 2020)

absolutely made up to see Dan Martin win today..... have i mentioned that i like dan Martin


----------



## MasterDabber (22 Oct 2020)

MasterDabber said:


> So if the Giro can't venture into France how is the Veulta able to go into France for the Aubisque and Touramalet....watch this space.


The Tourmalet is now out
https://www.lavuelta.es/en/news/202...biescas-and-finish-atop-aramon-formigal/22477

Almost inevitable


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Oct 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> Isn't there a special jersey they can give him? Best old rider?


New dad's jersey?


----------



## Adam4868 (23 Oct 2020)

Martinez and Geschke abandoned.


----------



## Eziemnaik (23 Oct 2020)

All emotional interview by Martin yesterday. I have just decided I like him


----------



## Adam4868 (23 Oct 2020)

Eziemnaik said:


> All emotional interview by Martin yesterday. I have just decided I like him


He's looking good again ! All I need now is for Sam Bennet to win the stage and I'm going to have a ecstatic partner ( she's Irish..) 
and don't I know it 😁


----------



## Eziemnaik (23 Oct 2020)

https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/vu...ge-6-re-routed-due-to-french-health-measures/

As someone called it correctly


----------



## Dave Davenport (23 Oct 2020)

I'd love to see Dan Martin win it, looking at how wide open the Giro has turned out you'd hope he was in with a chance at least.


----------



## rich p (23 Oct 2020)

Dave Davenport said:


> I'd love to see Dan Martin win it, looking at how wide open the Giro has turned out you'd hope he was in with a chance at least.


 Maybe Roglic and Carapaz will suffer post Tour fatigue


----------



## roadrash (23 Oct 2020)

I cant really see this tour lasting three weeks.....


----------



## Dave Davenport (23 Oct 2020)

rich p said:


> Maybe Roglic and Carapaz will suffer post Tour fatigue


Well I'd be bloody knackered!


----------



## roadrash (23 Oct 2020)

is there no highlights show on itv4 today???


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Oct 2020)

roadrash said:


> is there no highlights show on itv4 today???


My TV guide says it's on at 22:30 with a live rugby international from 19:00. Eurosport highlights at 21:00


----------



## rich p (23 Oct 2020)

Dave Davenport said:


> Well I'd be bloody knackered!


I'm rarely not knackered!


----------



## Bonus (24 Oct 2020)

I'm happy to say that after a couple of rainy days, we have clear blue skies from horizon to horizon at the moment!

If it lasts all day then later on you will get to see Ainsa and the surrounding areas in all their Autumn beauty :-)

Fingers crossed that it lasts . . . . .


----------



## Bonus (24 Oct 2020)

Now posting this on the correct "Grand Tour" thread . . . . #notpayingattention!


Just catching up with the latest news and I see that La Vuelta will not be crossing the border into France tomorrow. . . . . so the Col du Tourmalet is out of the picture.

https://www.lavuelta...-formigal/22477

The new route for Stage 6 has been released and it is almost an exact copy of Stage 15 from 2016 - except that they start in Biescas then head down to Sabiñanigo (last time they started in Sabiñanigo) and do a loop through Fiscal, Broto, Biescas and finish up with the climb to Formigal.

Can't have been easy wanting to close down towns at short notice - some of these roads/towns will now be closed two days running - but at least the road condition will be good because they are re-riding some of todays route.

It's perfect for us because we can now see tomorrows Stage 6 really easily. I am as happy as a sandboy!

:-)


----------



## matticus (24 Oct 2020)

So do we buy DMillars passionate pitch? Is Dan Martin the favourite??


----------



## mjr (25 Oct 2020)

matticus said:


> So do we buy DMillars passionate pitch? Is Dan Martin the favourite??


Nope. Still Roglič, Carapaz, Mas, Kuss and then Dan Martin.


----------



## Bonus (25 Oct 2020)

Sorry to see Dan hit the deck yesterday :-(


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (25 Oct 2020)

Bonus said:


> Sorry to see Dan hit the deck yesterday :-(


Apparently, the commissaires have amended the times from that group so where Roglic was 2 seconds in front, they all now have the same time.


----------



## mjr (25 Oct 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Apparently, the commissaires have amended the times from that group so where Roglic was 2 seconds in front, they all now have the same time.


which is fair because Roglič caused the crash with his crazy corner cut line taking Rojas down.


----------



## Eziemnaik (25 Oct 2020)

With incoming _estado de alarma _it will be interesting if it affects La Vuelta


----------



## Bonus (25 Oct 2020)

Eziemnaik said:


> With incoming _estado de alarma _it will be interesting if it affects La Vuelta



Yep. Parliament passed the necessary "laws" this morning but for the moment the individual regions will still be responsible for their own local rules and regs.


----------



## Bonus (25 Oct 2020)

wow - this road was not expecting a Grand Tour to come up it this year!


----------



## roadrash (25 Oct 2020)

What a stage ......shitty weather, great racing.


----------



## Eziemnaik (25 Oct 2020)

Great stage
Izagirre bros played it perfectly
At least one rider suffered from severe hypothermia
Carapaz in driving seat?
Jumbo in disarray, Roglic paid the price on the final climb


----------



## Eziemnaik (25 Oct 2020)

Bonus said:


> Yep. Parliament passed the necessary "laws" this morning but for the moment the individual regions will still be responsible for their own local rules and regs.


Especially as it is supposed to pass through some of the most affected provinces


----------



## mjr (25 Oct 2020)

Roglič on highlights blaming difficulty donning his rain jacket. Will two GTs be decided in part by clothing sponsorship?


----------



## Domus (25 Oct 2020)

I have problems putting on jackets/gilets whilst standing still, wouldn't dream of doing it riding at 40Kph in the rain. An accident waiting to happen.


----------



## Eziemnaik (26 Oct 2020)

mjr said:


> Roglič on highlights blaming difficulty donning his rain jacket. Will two GTs be decided in part by clothing sponsorship?


Jacket is a jacket
But Jumbo falling apart is something else
Apparently he had to make up around 40s after losing contact with the peleton yesterday, so I would not read too much into the lost time on the final climb
However only Bennett made it back with him
Jumbo train in trouble
Movistar (!!!) and Ineos much more consistent over last week

On a side note, riders have been struggling with jackets all week, why are we investing money is such things as tubeless for 23mm tyres and not in easy to put on clothing?


----------



## SWSteve (26 Oct 2020)

[QUOTE="matticus, post: 6169609, member: 101604"I don't get it; either Skyneos have allowed him to have one last go at a big race (out of loyalty to their star), or there was a different plan.
[/QUOTE]

I can’t help but feel he has been left out to dry here. Essentially saying why they didn’t outbid on the contract. 
Isn’t he on £5m for 5years to lead GC challenge with ISN as well?


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Oct 2020)

Agree with above,It's about being organised.Local lad big Hugh Carthy up into second 😁


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (26 Oct 2020)

Domus said:


> I have problems putting on jackets/gilets whilst standing still, wouldn't dream of doing it riding at 40Kph in the rain. An accident waiting to happen.


I wonder whether some of the teams should be looking at the way that eg. military special forces drill their troops into being able to do the basics faultlessly whilst blindfolded, in the cold, exhausted etc. How many of the teams practice putting rain jackets on and off whilst suffering from extreme cold and exhaustion ? It’s the sort of thing Sir Dave would think of but not sure about the others.


----------



## Bonus (26 Oct 2020)

I've posted pics from Saturdays Stage 5 that ran past us here in Ainsa and later in Fiscal, on my thread:

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/t...riding……-and-more.243255/page-10#post-6173545

I'm trying not to duplicate pics all over the place. It's already confusing enough because of my "Building a Cycling B&B" thread!!!

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/cycling-b-b-in-the-foothills-of-the-pyrenees.188758/


----------



## mjr (26 Oct 2020)

Eziemnaik said:


> ￼Jumbo train in trouble
> Movistar (!!!) and Ineos much more consistent over last week


I thought someone from Jumbo said in an early interview, maybe prerace, that they have no train here because the Vuelta is more chaotic and that tactic doesn't work here like at the Tour.


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Oct 2020)

mjr said:


> I thought someone from Jumbo said in an early interview, maybe prerace, that they have no train here because the Vuelta is more chaotic and that tactic doesn't work here like at the Tour.



Roglic struggled with a jacket but he used his entire team to get back on.There were 3 or 4 Jumbo riders at the front of the peloton with 30k ish to go.He got back on with about 20k to go...no Kuss though.He had to put a lot of energy into that chase.Then was dropped with what 3k to go.Tough day at the office.


----------



## roadrash (26 Oct 2020)

Eziemnaik said:


> On a side note, riders have been struggling with jackets all week, why are we investing money is such things as tubeless for 23mm tyres and not in easy to put on clothing?



because it does not matter how much money you invest in a rain jacket , if its windy and your hands are cold and wet you will struggle no matter the monetary value of jacket.


----------



## matticus (26 Oct 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> I wonder whether some of the teams should be looking at the way that eg. military special forces drill their troops into being able to do the basics faultlessly whilst blindfolded, in the cold, exhausted etc. How many of the teams *practice *putting rain jackets on and off *whilst suffering from extreme cold and exhaustion* ? It’s the sort of thing Sir Dave would think of but not sure about the others.


You are joking, I hope!


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Oct 2020)

roadrash said:


> because it does not matter how much money you invest in a rain jacket , if its windy and your hands are cold and wet you will struggle no matter the monetary value of jacket.


More about positioning and where you collected your jackets.Got caught out yesterday and paid for it.
Saying that Carapaz looks on form.In my heart id like Hugh Carthy,Dan Martin to be up there...but I think Carapaz will win this Vuelta.Hes looked good since the last week of the Tour.


----------



## mjr (26 Oct 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> More about positioning and where you collected your jackets.Got caught out yesterday and paid for it.
> Saying that Carapaz looks on form.In my heart id like Hugh Carthy,Dan Martin to be up there...but I think Carapaz will win this Vuelta.Hes looked good since the last week of the Tour.


He's taken the lead too early. It appears that the way to win a 2020 GT is to roll the leader on the final competitive stage.


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Oct 2020)

mjr said:


> He's taken the lead too early. It appears that the way to win a 2020 GT is to roll the leader on the final competitive stage.


Or shock horror be the strongest rider ?


----------



## mjr (26 Oct 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Or shock horror be the strongest rider ?


Only if you don't test positive for covid.


----------



## matticus (26 Oct 2020)

My analysis shows that to win this year you need to be:
- 25 or younger; and
- dating a female pro rider.

Does this help?


----------



## roadrash (26 Oct 2020)

Saying that Carapaz looks on form.In my heart id like Hugh Carthy,Dan Martin to be up there...but I think Carapaz will win this Vuelta.Hes looked good since the last week of the Tour.
[/QUOTE]

I cant dissagree with this, even though i would like to


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (26 Oct 2020)

matticus said:


> You are joking, I hope!


Not at all ! If it works for the Marines or the Para’s then that’s what’s needed here.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Oct 2020)

A mate of mine is a very good bike handler but I saw him nearly crash riding no hands down a Spanish mountain trying to put his windtop on... One of the sleeves dangled down and almost got dragged into a wheel!  

It nearly happened to at least one of the riders the other day. (I can't remember if it was the Vuelta or the Giro.)

Taking into account the risk of a serious crash, and time lost messing about, I think it would be worth the 5-10 seconds it would take to stop and put the jacket on at the summit, then chase back on. 

I'm sure that damaging windchill effect of giving up on donning a jacket would cost far more time than stopping briefly.


----------



## Bonus (26 Oct 2020)

I managed to score a load of goodies at the feed-point of yesterdays Vuelta stage - I'll write more about that later - but for now I just wanted to say that when I got home and looked inside one of the discarded feed bags (musettes) there was, amongst other things, half the pages from a newspaper. 

At the time I couldn't work out why but then it dawned on me that with the cold wet weather, it may well have been for "chest insulation".


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Oct 2020)

Bonus said:


> I managed to score a load of goodies at the feed-point of yesterdays Vuelta stage - I'll write more about that later - but for now I just wanted to say that when I got home and looked inside one of the discarded feed bags (musettes) there was, amongst other things, half the pages from a newspaper.
> 
> At the time I couldn't work out why but then it dawned on me that with the cold wet weather, it may well have been for "chest insulation".


Either that or maybe a bit of reading when bored in the "Ineos train" whatever that is.😁


----------



## Beebo (26 Oct 2020)

working with the conditions has to be something to plan for when racing this late into the year
I didn’t see yesterday’s incident but the one in the Giro was bonkers. Getting both arms in then doing up the zip was impossible when wearing full finger gloves.

maybe remove your gloves to put the jacket on. It’s all about the marginal gains.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (26 Oct 2020)

Beebo said:


> working with the conditions has to be something to plan for when racing this late into the year
> I didn’t see yesterday’s incident but the one in the Giro was bonkers. Getting both arms in then doing up the zip was impossible when wearing full finger gloves.
> 
> maybe remove your gloves to put the jacket on. It’s all about the marginal gains.


or giving the riders a jacket that’s a size too big so it’s easier to get on. I expect that Ineos have looked into this sort of thing.


----------



## rich p (26 Oct 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> More about positioning and where you collected your jackets.Got caught out yesterday and paid for it.
> Saying that Carapaz looks on form.In my heart id like Hugh Carthy,Dan Martin to be up there...but I think Carapaz will win this Vuelta.Hes looked good since the last week of the Tour.


I'd love Hugh Carthy to do well.
He makes Chris Froome look elegant on a bike


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Oct 2020)

Beebo said:


> working with the conditions has to be something to plan for when racing this late into the year
> I didn’t see yesterday’s incident but the one in the Giro was bonkers. Getting both arms in then doing up the zip was impossible when wearing full finger gloves.
> 
> maybe remove your gloves to put the jacket on. It’s all about the marginal gains.


Tactics....Movistar,Ineos were zipped up 2k from the top of the climb.Be prepared !


----------



## rich p (26 Oct 2020)

Put the jacket on back to front and don't bother zipping it up😄


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Oct 2020)

rich p said:


> I'd love Hugh Carthy to do well.
> He makes Chris Froome look elegant on a bike


You sound like Sir Dave...new look Ineos is all about style and panache


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Oct 2020)

rich p said:


> Put the jacket on back to front and don't bother zipping it up😄


Bet you have your gloves on a piece of strong aswell.Tactical genius


----------



## rich p (26 Oct 2020)

My favourite under-achiever, Tejay van Garderen, has managed to lose over an hour already and lies in 102nd place...

...poised to plunge even further down the rankings!


----------



## nickyboy (26 Oct 2020)

rich p said:


> My favourite under-achiever, Tejay van Garderen, has managed to lose over an hour already and lies in 102nd place...
> 
> ...poised to plunge even further down the rankings!


Whenever anyone refers to "TJV" I somehow think they're on about him. I didn't know he was still riding his bike to be honest


----------



## mjr (26 Oct 2020)

Beebo said:


> maybe remove your gloves to put the jacket on. It’s all about the marginal gains.


If you do that, then you have faff about pulling the cuffs down over the gloves which is even worse. Or you let your gloves fill up with water that's run down your arms.

Zip quality does make a difference. I've some waterproofs 5 years old with zips on their way out (coming apart when zipped up, that sort of nonsense which is annoying when touring, let alone racing!), while good quality zips on 15-year-old waterproofs still run fine.


----------



## Beebo (26 Oct 2020)

Here is the new Assos winter jacket. Only £575!!!!
Will it be easy to put on?
Who on earth pays that for a jacket?
https://www.assos.com/EQUIPE-RS-Winter-Jacket?gender=M&color=113


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Oct 2020)

Beebo said:


> Here is the new Assos winter jacket. Only £575!!!!
> Will it be easy to put on?
> Who on earth pays that for a jacket?
> https://www.assos.com/EQUIPE-RS-Winter-Jacket?gender=M&color=113


Do you get a bike with it ?


----------



## Mike_P (26 Oct 2020)

rich p said:


> My favourite under-achiever, Tejay van Garderen, has managed to lose over an hour already and lies in 102nd place...
> 
> ...poised to plunge even further down the rankings!


Look for the positives, only a minute behind Froome with two weeks to go


----------



## ColinJ (26 Oct 2020)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> or giving the riders a jacket that’s a size too big so it’s easier to get on. I expect that Ineos have looked into this sort of thing.


The trouble with that is that they flap horribly which would create an enormous amount of drag on high speed descents. It happens to me round here - I have jackets which were a snug fit when I weighed 25+ kg more than at present. They feel like parachutes at 80+ km/hr now!



mjr said:


> Zip quality does make a difference. I've some waterproofs 5 years old with zips on their way out (coming apart when zipped up, that sort of nonsense which is annoying when touring, let alone racing!), while good quality zips on 15-year-old waterproofs still run fine.


I have a comfy gilet which has a really annoying zip. It is almost impossible to do up or undo one-handed because it has a strip of material behind the zip (to windproof it) which constantly gets jammed in the teeth. It makes me think that the company never actually tested the garment properly. Done up, fine. Unzipped, fine. The transition either way, a total bloody faff.


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Oct 2020)

Mike_P said:


> Look for the positives, only a minute behind Froome with two weeks to go


He hit his peak coming second to Froome at the Dauphine in 2015....maybe he'll go to Israel cycling where the over 30s go to be put out to pasture.
Sorry Dan ! were behind you here.☘


----------



## SWSteve (26 Oct 2020)

Has Froome gone to ISN as a Domestique for Dan Martin? Abbé not originally, but probably the case, right?


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Oct 2020)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Has Froome gone to ISN as a Domestique for Dan Martin? Abbé not originally, but probably the case, right?


Not according to Dan.
Martin said he expects Froome to come out stronger from this Vuelta, and be a factor in 2021.
“The fact that he is even on a bike this year after his crash is amazing, and I think this Vuelta will do him the world of good,” Martin said Monday. “I can’t wait to race on the same team as him. His whole presence is just going to inspire everybody and lift everybody up again next year.”


----------



## nickyboy (26 Oct 2020)

Beebo said:


> Here is the new Assos winter jacket. Only £575!!!!
> Will it be easy to put on?
> Who on earth pays that for a jacket?
> https://www.assos.com/EQUIPE-RS-Winter-Jacket?gender=M&color=113


For that kind of money I'd expect Assos to supply someone to wear the jacket in the rain for me


----------



## Beebo (26 Oct 2020)

nickyboy said:


> For that kind of money I'd expect Assos to supply someone to wear the jacket in the rain for me


I think they supply a man to run beside you and help to put it on.


----------



## Mike_P (26 Oct 2020)

Beebo said:


> Here is the new Assos winter jacket. Only £575!!!!
> Will it be easy to put on?
> Who on earth pays that for a jacket?
> https://www.assos.com/EQUIPE-RS-Winter-Jacket?gender=M&color=113


Translation of opening sentence

Shattering the COSTS for upper body protection during high-EXPEDITURE in the WEALHIEST conditions, the THERES ONE EVERY DAY Jacket makes no apologies for its RIP OFF..


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Oct 2020)

Good sign from the first rest day.

View: https://twitter.com/friebos/status/1321035616059084800?s=19


----------



## rich p (27 Oct 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Good sign from the first rest day.
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/friebos/status/1321035616059084800?s=19



Being negative is more positive than being positive, these days!


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Oct 2020)

Prediction of the day is a breakaway with Froome and Dumoulin battling it out.....those rest days leave my mind to wander


----------



## rich p (27 Oct 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Prediction of the day is a breakaway with Froome and Dumoulin battling it out.....those rest days leave my mind to wander


Go and have a lie down, dear...


----------



## roadrash (27 Oct 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Prediction of the day is a breakaway with Froome and Dumoulin battling it out.....those rest days leave my mind to wander



nurse.....NURSE ... @Adam4868 hasn't taken his meds again


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Oct 2020)

roadrash said:


> nurse.....NURSE ... @Adam4868 hasn't taken his meds again


I thought we were friends...your turning nasty like Rich


----------



## roadrash (27 Oct 2020)

I am just looking after yout mental wellbeing


----------



## rich p (27 Oct 2020)

roadrash said:


> I am just looking after, you're mental


I think you meant that Roadrage^^^^^


----------



## Va Va Froome (27 Oct 2020)

What's the summary of Hugh John Carthy in 2nd GC just now? Not a rider I recognise the name of.

Cycling on in the background and work from home is amazing! Great to get most of the Vuelta following the Giro.


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Oct 2020)

Va Va Froome said:


> What's the summary of Hugh John Carthy in 2nd GC just now? Not a rider I recognise the name of.
> 
> Cycling on in the background and work from home is amazing! Great to get most of the Vuelta following the Giro.


From Preston,he's been around for a bit.I hope he gets the support of EF to go for this.He deserves a chance


----------



## Eziemnaik (27 Oct 2020)

Kuss strugglingo again with clothing
We will see some fireworks on the second climb


----------



## roadrash (27 Oct 2020)

feck that doesnt look good for bora whoever it is


----------



## Eziemnaik (27 Oct 2020)

Froome's dogma


----------



## rich p (27 Oct 2020)

Eziemnaik said:


> Froome's dogma


Pair that with EF's new duck kit!


----------



## rich p (27 Oct 2020)

Va Va Froome said:


> What's the summary of Hugh John Carthy in 2nd GC just now? Not a rider I recognise the name of.
> 
> Cycling on in the background and work from home is amazing! Great to get most of the Vuelta following the Giro.


He went through a different route from normal and started with Caja Rural as a young rider.


----------



## rich p (27 Oct 2020)

Nicely manoevered win from the brekaway for Woods today


----------



## Ridgeway (27 Oct 2020)

Eziemnaik said:


> Froome's dogma



I thought the one of Ganna on Sunday was just amazing, great paint job


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (27 Oct 2020)

Ridgeway said:


> I thought the one of Ganna on Sunday was just amazing, great paint job


£25,000 for his TT bike.


----------



## Ridgeway (27 Oct 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> £25,000 for his TT bike.



 bugger, it was nice but not that nice


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Oct 2020)

Just watched.Big Woods fan but I'd never have picked him out of those five in the breakaway ! Chapeau Rusty


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (27 Oct 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Just watched.Big Woods fan but I'd never have picked him out of those five in the breakaway ! Chapeau Rusty


I really thought Valverde was going to go for it for a while.


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Oct 2020)

Eziemnaik said:


> Froome's dogma


You can bid on it,it's being auctioned at the end of the year.

View: https://twitter.com/INEOSGrenadiers/status/1321060412935315456?s=19


----------



## Shadow (27 Oct 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Just watched.Big Woods fan but I'd never have picked him out of those five in the breakaway ! Chapeau Rusty


Chapeau indeed!
🇨🇦


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Oct 2020)

roadrash said:


> feck that doesnt look good for bora whoever it is


Jay Mccarthy ouch !! Get well soon.

View: https://twitter.com/BORAhansgrohe/status/1321172996736909313?s=19


----------



## Bonus (27 Oct 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Jay Mccarthy ouch !! Get well soon.
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/BORAhansgrohe/status/1321172996736909313?s=19




He crashed literally 30 seconds after I stopped watching and walked to the front door to go back to work!


----------



## Bonus (27 Oct 2020)

Watching the TV highlights now. 

40km to go and the three groups are tanking along! Valverde is 40 years old this year!


----------



## ColinJ (27 Oct 2020)

Bonus said:


> Watching the TV highlights now.
> 
> 40km to go and the three groups are tanking along! *Valverde is 40 years old this year!*


No problem for a '_well-prepared_' pro... Chris Horner won the Vuelta in 2013, aged 41!


----------



## SWSteve (27 Oct 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> You can bid on it,it's being auctioned at the end of the year.
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/INEOSGrenadiers/status/1321060412935315456?s=19




whats the point, if it’s a highest bid event, someone With millions to match their BMI will be successful


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Oct 2020)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> whats the point, if it’s a highest bid event, someone With millions to match their BMI will be successful


Take your point but surely it's about what raises the most money for the chosen charity ?


----------



## SWSteve (27 Oct 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Take your point but surely it's about what raises the most money for the chosen charity ?



my hope is that with items as this, or other memorabilia being auctioned, is that a smaller cost lottery may give people who have no ability to outright buy such an item a chance to win, whilst also raising money for the charity.


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Oct 2020)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> my hope is that with items as this, or other memorabilia being auctioned, is that a smaller cost lottery may give people who have no ability to outright buy such an item a chance to win, whilst also raising money for the charity.


I wouldn't bother trying to win it either way,must be made of lead the way he's riding


----------



## Bonus (28 Oct 2020)

I'v just posted some pics from Sundays Stage here:

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/t...riding……-and-more.243255/page-10#post-6176535

The day turned wet and cold but I was happy :-)


----------



## SWSteve (28 Oct 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> I wouldn't bother trying to win it either way,must be made of lead the way he's riding



either that or only onecrank applies power


----------



## Eziemnaik (28 Oct 2020)

It is the new EU regulations regarding ebikes...
Only 250W power...


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Oct 2020)

Wheres the fashion police aka @rich p on this !


----------



## rich p (28 Oct 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Wheres the fashion police aka @rich p on this !
> View attachment 554984


My eyes, my eyes!!!!


----------



## rich p (28 Oct 2020)

There's a decent climb at the end of the stage today - 11.3km at 7.3% average, which should be enough to make some gaps.

Looking at the leaderboard, it's really hard to see anyone who can mount a challenge overall to Roglic or Carapaz.

Much as I like Martin and Carthy, I can see them dropping off in the high hills. 

Grosschartner and Chaves - similar

Mas and Soler? Hmmm

Valverde - too old
I hope I'm wrong but it looks like a two horse race.


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Oct 2020)

rich p said:


> There's a decent climb at the end of the stage today - 11.3km at 7.3% average, which should be enough to make some gaps.
> 
> Looking at the leaderboard, it's really hard to see anyone who can mount a challenge overall to Roglic or Carapaz.
> 
> ...


Ineos did a fair bit of work out there yesterday ? But there still the team to beat.Movistar three riders in the top ten,maybe Soler can do something.But it has to be Roglic that at least tries for some time today,myself can't see it.


----------



## Eziemnaik (28 Oct 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Wheres the fashion police aka @rich p on this !
> View attachment 554984


Thats the teason why he lost time on Sunday


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Oct 2020)

No start for Golas today,gone home for family reasons.


----------



## johnblack (28 Oct 2020)

Ridgeway said:


> I thought the one of Ganna on Sunday was just amazing, great paint job


All the Sky painting is carried out just round the corner from me, tiny little village, in units on a farm. Silverstone Paint Tecnology. (not in Silverstone)


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Oct 2020)

Dumoulin out...knackered


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Oct 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> That would be bad news for anyone who has him in their fantasy team


I'm not going to even look at that thread again ! In fact I'm going for DNS


----------



## roadrash (28 Oct 2020)

beast of a climb this is


----------



## roadrash (28 Oct 2020)

carapaz, Dan martin , Roglic , carthy.....all glued together so far


----------



## roadrash (28 Oct 2020)

carthy attacks


----------



## roadrash (28 Oct 2020)

Dan martin has a dig


----------



## roadrash (28 Oct 2020)

riders scattered everywhere


----------



## roadrash (28 Oct 2020)

roglic carapaz carthy and martin all together as vlasov atacks


----------



## roadrash (28 Oct 2020)

feck what a finish roglic 1st...... carapaz 2nd .... Martin 3rd with a few seconds between them ...carthy 4th


----------



## roadrash (28 Oct 2020)

what a stage...


----------



## roadrash (28 Oct 2020)

should be a sprint day tomorrow


----------



## rich p (28 Oct 2020)

Roglic and Carapaz were strongest in the finale. 

Good effort by Dan M


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Oct 2020)

Looking forward to weekend ! That was just a warm up wasn't it ? 

View: https://twitter.com/YallaIsraelSUN/status/1321489628449415168?s=19


----------



## roadrash (28 Oct 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Looking forward to weekend ! That was just a warm up wasn't it ?
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/YallaIsraelSUN/status/1321489628449415168?s=19




now thats giving it all you have to give and then some


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Oct 2020)

Had backed Vlasov at 25/1 today,so i got excited for about 6 seconds near the finish.


----------



## roadrash (28 Oct 2020)

ha ha he did look like he was going to do it at one point, guess the kids are going hungry again


----------



## Domus (28 Oct 2020)

Is there anyone at all who can tell me what on earth Movistar are doing?
I'm certainly no expert but......................................?


----------



## Mike_P (28 Oct 2020)

Domus said:


> Is there anyone at all who can tell me what on earth Movistar are doing?
> I'm certainly no expert but......................................?


Trying for team award no doubt aka TdF


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Oct 2020)

Domus said:


> Is there anyone at all who can tell me what on earth Movistar are doing?
> I'm certainly no expert but......................................?


I feel there nearly there,it's a tactical balancing act.Today they rode so hard they dropped themselves.Tommorow we regroup and do the same again ?
ps did you know Valverdes 40 🙄


----------



## Domus (28 Oct 2020)

I think Valverde must have some kind of hold on the DS . Soller is much more likely to win GC at a grand tour but the way the team go about things is bonkers. I know that Carapaz won the Giro for them last year but they seem to have returned to bonkers ways .


----------



## ColinJ (28 Oct 2020)

Domus said:


> I think Valverde must have some kind of hold on the DS .


The DS is taking _Piti _on him...?


----------



## Eziemnaik (29 Oct 2020)

Domus said:


> I think Valverde must have some kind of hold on the DS . Soller is much more likely to win GC at a grand tour but the way the team go about things is bonkers. I know that Carapaz won the Giro for them last year but they seem to have returned to bonkers ways .


Valverde is forever leader, but he gave us some great racing two days ago, so...

Movi set up Mas yesterday for the win
They have been saying publicly they wanted to make this stage difficult
Mallorquín apparently knows this climb very well, but could not capitalize on it (the fact that it was resurfaced this month, from something resembling almost gravel might have something to do with it) - or he simply did not have legs

TBH chapeu to them - at least they gave it a go, you can not blame them for that, too many teams ride defensively


----------



## matticus (29 Oct 2020)

Eziemnaik said:


> Valverde is forever leader, but he gave us some great racing two days ago, so...
> 
> Movi set up Mas yesterday for the win
> They have been saying publicly they wanted to make this stage difficult
> ...


Yup, and you can't blame them for Rog being the stronger rider. 

(but who does Mallorquín ride for?? )


----------



## Eziemnaik (29 Oct 2020)

For Movistar?


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Oct 2020)

To be fair to Movistar they rode the stage to perfection if Mas had the legs to finish it...he didn't.They started the stage with three riders in the top ten and all three lost quite a bit of time.Mas must have lost close to a minute ? 
They knew how to put the pressure on yesterday but couldn't finish it.


----------



## mjr (29 Oct 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Today they rode so hard they dropped themselves.


A recurring tactic employed by soooo many teams this season.


----------



## matticus (29 Oct 2020)

mjr said:


> " Adam4868 said:
> Today they rode so hard they dropped themselves."
> 
> A recurring tactic employed by soooo many teams this season.


No need to remind us that you'd like every team to use the Ineos Train approach.

;-)


----------



## mjr (29 Oct 2020)

matticus said:


> No need to remind us that you'd like every team to use the Ineos Train approach.


Only so it fails and they learn not to be so boring again!


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Oct 2020)

matticus said:


> No need to remind us that you'd like every team to use the Ineos Train approach.
> 
> ;-)


Did I say that ? Didn't think so...


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Oct 2020)

mjr said:


> Only so it fails and they learn not to be so boring again!


Absolute load of bollox...again.You telling me the giro was boring ? The tour ?


----------



## matticus (29 Oct 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Did I say that ? Didn't think so...


It's probably just the way my nested quote is appearing on your phone/tablet/watch/HUD.


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Oct 2020)

matticus said:


> It's probably just the way my nested quote is appearing on your phone/tablet/watch/HUD.


I'll let you off then...whatever a nested quote means.


----------



## Pale Rider (29 Oct 2020)

I expect Movistar feel under pressure to put on a show in their 'home' Grand Tour.


----------



## mjr (29 Oct 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Absolute load of bollox...again.You telling me the giro was boring ? The tour ?


No but only because the attempts to win by boring didn't work. Best GTs for a while, possibly.


----------



## Eziemnaik (29 Oct 2020)

Snoozefest today - big weekend coming up


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Oct 2020)

Eziemnaik said:


> Snoozefest today - big weekend coming up


As expected Bennet by far the fastest.He even had time to celebrate.


----------



## Eziemnaik (29 Oct 2020)

Bennet > Ewan


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Oct 2020)

Eziemnaik said:


> Bennet > Ewan


Bennet Demare.😁


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Oct 2020)

Bennet under scrutiny...

View: https://twitter.com/faustocoppi60/status/1321852825861840898?s=19


----------



## Eziemnaik (29 Oct 2020)

And they did it


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Oct 2020)

Not a happy bunny 

View: https://twitter.com/PatLefevere/status/1321855528679727105?s=19


----------



## John the Monkey (29 Oct 2020)

Ah, bugger. He's the sprinter in my fantasy team :/


----------



## Beebo (29 Oct 2020)

Tricky one. He did seem to be getting deliberately swamped whilst minding his own business in the train but the shoulder barge isn’t a good look.


----------



## roadrash (29 Oct 2020)

same as sagan , it seems what was once accepted as defending your position (within reason) will no longer be tolerated, i feel it will , as it has today , impact results , it only takes a rider from another team to deliberatly box someone in and we have seen today what happens. thin end of what could become a rather large wedge , although i hope not


----------



## matticus (29 Oct 2020)

Fu.cking darts.

That is all.

Good night.


----------



## Bonus (30 Oct 2020)

matticus said:


> Fu.cking darts.
> 
> That is all.
> 
> Good night.



If you're talking about "highlights" program scheduling, I'll see your darts and raise you "a whole &%£$!"^ evening of girls basketball" followed by 30 seconds of yesterdays stage winner crossing the line.

Grrrrrr


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Oct 2020)

Has Bennet got enough of a gripe that he'll go for this stage ? Or will a breakaway have it.


----------



## roadrash (30 Oct 2020)

i think he will have a point to prove ...dont you


----------



## roadrash (30 Oct 2020)

@Adam4868 At the minute quickstep pulling on front and sam bennet struggling right at the very back on this climb


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Oct 2020)

roadrash said:


> i think he will have a point to prove ...dont you


I've got to go out,but I'll stick my neck out and say he's not going to win today ☹️


----------



## rich p (30 Oct 2020)

My, Primoz looks strong!


----------



## Bonus (30 Oct 2020)

Man those last few km's were just one loooong sprint but in the end Roglic added even more sprint to the sprint! 

Nicely done :-)


----------



## Domus (30 Oct 2020)

Hats off to Roglič, very impressive. 
Cracking two days ahead


----------



## roadrash (30 Oct 2020)

dont think anyone expected that


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Oct 2020)

Makes it more exciting....two queen stages coming up !


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Oct 2020)

I predict Froome coming good for Carapaz and doing a Dennis for him 😁 He knows those mountains well.
Wishfully thinking ?


----------



## MasterDabber (30 Oct 2020)

Watched the last few kms today after doing a bit of a ride on the turbo. Had to mute the sound, couldn't stand the Kirby and Sean commentary.
I say "commentary" but that's being kind.


----------



## Dave Davenport (31 Oct 2020)

Kirby needs sending back to the graveyard slot on radio Norwich.


----------



## Adam4868 (31 Oct 2020)

Love Kirby and Kelly ! Leave em alone 😁
I could listen to Kelly say "yes well Carlton" all day.


----------



## MasterDabber (31 Oct 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> I could listen to Kelly say "yes well Carlton" all day.


That's just as well, he doesn't say much else 
Much as I like Sean, he really doesn't add much value to the proceedings.


----------



## Adam4868 (31 Oct 2020)

MasterDabber said:


> That's just as well, he doesn't say much else
> Much as I like Sean, he really doesn't add much value to the proceedings.


You've just got to relax and go with it...it's all about "teh pain and de suffering"
Loved him on Sam Bennets dq " well he maybe was a wee bit to aggressive maybe Carlton !"


----------



## nickyboy (31 Oct 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> I predict Froome coming good for Carapaz and doing a Dennis for him 😁 He knows those mountains well.
> Wishfully thinking ?


I recommend that you take more water with your whisky in future


----------



## Adam4868 (31 Oct 2020)

nickyboy said:


> I recommend that you take more water with your whisky in future


Prefer meths 😁


----------



## rich p (31 Oct 2020)

Dave Davenport said:


> Kirby needs sending back to the graveyard slot on radio Norwich.


He's becoming fully engaged, joining in the fun, Sunweb's chosen son, writ large, chuckle, chuckle...errrmmm...

....one of the Ineos riders is attacking, it's Froome or Carapaz or Sosa or van Barle or possibly someone else.


----------



## roadrash (31 Oct 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> You've just got to relax and go with it...it's all about "teh pain and de suffering"
> Loved him on Sam Bennets dq " well he maybe was a wee bit to aggressive maybe Carlton !"


 dont forget .... hes doin the calicalation carrrrlton in a difficult stage in this vuuueelta


----------



## Eziemnaik (31 Oct 2020)

Just started watching...
Wtf happened to the peleton?


----------



## Adam4868 (31 Oct 2020)

Eziemnaik said:


> Just started watching...
> Wtf happened to the peleton?


Cofidis demolishing the Peloton ! Plenty dropped.


----------



## Adam4868 (31 Oct 2020)

Right highlights tonight for me.Going to be a tough day out there on the climbs.Plenty struggling allready.Go Vlasov !


----------



## beastie (31 Oct 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Love Kirby and Kelly ! Leave em alone 😁
> I could listen to Kelly say "yes well Carlton" all day.


You realise madness such as this puts a shadow on any thing else you post. Everyone will be asking themselves if you are mental😀

If you ever want to know what’s going to happen in a race just assume that whatever CK says is the polar opposite. 
Kelly is fine, esp with other commentators, but CK is just a constant stream of verbal sewage. Rob Hatch is getting nearly as bad. They all talk far too much.


----------



## roadrash (31 Oct 2020)

@beastie doth protest too much , i can lend you this if you like..


----------



## Mike_P (31 Oct 2020)

beastie said:


> CK is just a constant stream of verbal sewage


"..the bunnies are here with their big floppy ears..." referencing two Sunweb riders in the front group today


----------



## beastie (31 Oct 2020)

roadrash said:


> @beastie doth protest too much , i can lend you this if you like..
> 
> View attachment 555586


I await your review with baited breath. I hope he is a better writer than commentator.....
I don’t mind his turn of phrase now and again.


----------



## Adam4868 (31 Oct 2020)

beastie said:


> You realise madness such as this puts a shadow on any thing else you post. Everyone will be asking themselves if you are mental😀





nickyboy said:


> I recommend that you take more water with your whisky in future


I've noticed a trend going on....I've got feelings you know


----------



## beastie (31 Oct 2020)

Carlton suggested Chavez as a possible stage winner about 30mins ago....dropped with 10kms still to go


----------



## roadrash (31 Oct 2020)

beastie said:


> I await your review with baited breath. I hope he is a better writer than commentator.....
> I don’t mind his turn of phrase now and again.


Actually its not a bad read, i was of the same opinion as yourself untill i read it , see here, 
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/book-raffle-magic-spanner-carlton-kirby.254285/


----------



## beastie (31 Oct 2020)

Boring GC . JV doing the same as the tour.


----------



## MasterDabber (31 Oct 2020)

I can't get any enthusiasm for this race. I keep watching but just get bored... perhaps it's just me.


----------



## roadrash (31 Oct 2020)

maybe its me but i dont find it boring.....


----------



## Eziemnaik (31 Oct 2020)

Vuelta >Giro>>>Tour

Fewer boring stages
Surprises like the one yesterday
Arguably more successful breakaways?(is it me or there is less of these each year?)

Have to say today's stage, despite (or maybe because) of all difficulty, was a more boring one in this year's edition


----------



## themosquitoking (31 Oct 2020)

MasterDabber said:


> I can't get any enthusiasm for this race. I keep watching but just get bored... perhaps it's just me.


I am struggling to keep up with it a bit too. I'm putting it down to the fact that the first few days I watched the giro then the vuelta. Managed to catch the entire first two stages of the Giro and Tour and they set the entire races up brilliantly. The Vuelta is usually my favourite GT too


----------



## rich p (31 Oct 2020)

All the GC are worried about tomorrw. The trouble with these back to back hard mountain stages is that the teams often play it conservatively and wait till the last climb tomorrow on the Angriloo = as Sean Kelly called it.
They're less exciting than the short sharp stages often.


----------



## MasterDabber (31 Oct 2020)

rich p said:


> All the GC are worried about tomorrw. The trouble with these back to back hard mountain stages is that the teams often play it conservatively and *wait till the last climb tomorrow on the Angriloo* = as Sean Kelly called it.
> They're less exciting than the short sharp stages often.


Or in Roglic's case, the last 200 metres. 
I find Roglic particularly boring. I don't blame him for riding the way he does. He rides to his strengths which is totally understandable and acceptable as he is riding to win, not entertain..... but it's so, so boring. Having the dreaded bonus points don't help either.


----------



## Domus (31 Oct 2020)

Carapaz needs to attack tomorrow as Roglič will make more time in the ITT. JV very strong today.


----------



## beastie (31 Oct 2020)

rich p said:


> All the GC are worried about tomorrw. The trouble with these back to back hard mountain stages is that the teams often play it conservatively and wait till the last climb tomorrow on the Angriloo = as Sean Kelly called it.
> They're less exciting than the short sharp stages often.


Yes that’s right, it’ll be full gas for the last 30mins tomorrow. It’s often too hard a climb to be exciting, people just slowly drift away.

Kelly had a full on tongue twister for nearly 30 secs today, bless


----------



## beastie (31 Oct 2020)

Eziemnaik said:


> Vuelta >Giro>>>Tour
> 
> Fewer boring stages
> Surprises like the one yesterday
> ...


The Giro is normally my favourite and it was good this year, and the tour also. The Vuelta is obviously missing a few stages but it’s been pretty mundane so far IMO. Looking forward to tomorrow.


----------



## Adam4868 (31 Oct 2020)

Wanted Soler to win that stage,I thought he deserved it.As for the rest...just a matter of marking each other out today.Froome rode a good stage today,looking better as the race goes on.Heres hoping for some bigger GC attacks tommorow.


----------



## Adam4868 (31 Oct 2020)

Most exciting part of today's stage ? 

View: https://twitter.com/OutOfCycling/status/1322526938007822336?s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Nov 2020)

Sundays aghhhh ! I've got to go out.Someones gotta try and break Jumbo today ? It's hard to see past Roglic if it goes to the final 5 k.Sure Ineos will try something


----------



## Bonus (1 Nov 2020)

I'm not sitting through the whole stage today - I'll tune in in a couple of hours and watch.


----------



## Eziemnaik (1 Nov 2020)

I hear Movistar is using a new, groundbreaking clothing on the descents:






Amador & Formolo fell down in exactly the same place


----------



## roadrash (1 Nov 2020)

a couple hitting the deck on this descent


----------



## roadrash (1 Nov 2020)

Bonus said:


> I'm not sitting through the whole stage today - I'll tune in in a couple of hours and watch.


youve no stamina , thats the problem


----------



## Domus (1 Nov 2020)

Is it me or has Carapaz gone AWOL?


----------



## Domus (1 Nov 2020)

If he’s wearing a blue helmet I’ve just spotted him.


----------



## rich p (1 Nov 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Sundays aghhhh ! I've got to go out.Someones gotta try and break Jumbo today ? It's hard to see past Roglic if it goes to the final 5 k.Sure Ineos will try something


You ned to get in more


----------



## rich p (1 Nov 2020)

Froomdawg on the front. Adam, where are you!!!!!!


----------



## Domus (1 Nov 2020)

My mistake. Looking for Green Jersey. As you were.


----------



## rich p (1 Nov 2020)

Did Sean Kelly just say something about a dago by?


----------



## Bonus (1 Nov 2020)

Yep, Chris working at the front . . . .


----------



## Eziemnaik (1 Nov 2020)

Ineos worked very hard to put Jumbo in the front


----------



## rich p (1 Nov 2020)

LL Sanchez descending like the dope testers are still chasing him


----------



## roadrash (1 Nov 2020)

ooh 23.5% in places


----------



## Mike_P (1 Nov 2020)

roadrash said:


> ooh 23.5% in places


Or🚶‍♂️


----------



## rich p (1 Nov 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> You'll be relieved to learn that I am now getting commentary. I know you were worried how I'd be managing without Carlton (chuckle chuckle) and Sean (errrrr)


Kirby only recognises a few riders so he just keeps mentioning the same ones wherever they are in the group.


----------



## beastie (1 Nov 2020)

Carapaz looks under pressure.


----------



## roadrash (1 Nov 2020)

good to see dan martin still there


----------



## Eziemnaik (1 Nov 2020)

Vaaaaamos Enric!


----------



## roadrash (1 Nov 2020)

think i spoke too soon


----------



## rich p (1 Nov 2020)

Kuss looks the strongest


----------



## Bonus (1 Nov 2020)

man this is tense!


----------



## roadrash (1 Nov 2020)

i couldnt walk up there


----------



## Bonus (1 Nov 2020)

What cassette for 23%?


----------



## roadrash (1 Nov 2020)

dan martin gets back on


----------



## Domus (1 Nov 2020)

Ebike


----------



## roadrash (1 Nov 2020)

roglic suffering ???


----------



## roadrash (1 Nov 2020)

how the feck can they ride up that


----------



## Eziemnaik (1 Nov 2020)

Roglic going backwards


----------



## rich p (1 Nov 2020)

34 x 32 someone has


----------



## roadrash (1 Nov 2020)

carthy having an amazing ride


----------



## Eziemnaik (1 Nov 2020)

Carthy put the big plate on


----------



## rich p (1 Nov 2020)

Go on Hugh


----------



## roadrash (1 Nov 2020)

carthy may take this


----------



## Bonus (1 Nov 2020)

I hope so!


----------



## roadrash (1 Nov 2020)

hugh carthy

lancashire hotpot says kirby


----------



## Bonus (1 Nov 2020)

nicely done.


----------



## Eziemnaik (1 Nov 2020)

Great stage
Deserved win
Time trial on Tue will be fantastic


----------



## beastie (1 Nov 2020)

Sep Kuss has to ride for GC next year, he is as good uphill as anyone


----------



## beastie (1 Nov 2020)

Carthy was incredible!


----------



## Domus (1 Nov 2020)

Fantastic for Hugh Carthy 

Blooming Bonkers 😱😱😱


----------



## beastie (1 Nov 2020)

JV just to strong for anyone to attack, until the last few kms


----------



## Eziemnaik (1 Nov 2020)

Can Roglic put serious time on the rest of GC on Tue?


----------



## Domus (1 Nov 2020)

Butter Pies all round


----------



## Toshiba Boy (1 Nov 2020)

Superb ride Mr Carthy, sir


----------



## Mike_P (1 Nov 2020)

Amazingly all across the finish line inside the time limit (47mins 10sec) - 6 secs short of 39 minutes behind the final group included Sam Bennett and Harry Tanfield; the latter being last over so a British top and tail


----------



## itboffin (1 Nov 2020)

I just rode stage 13 on the turbo trainer, yikes that is one hell of a final 1 miles climb and the route itself is basically constant gradient changes, i do think i've ever had to shift so much over just 21 miles but i do know my lowest gear was in no way low enough for 29% that hurt. I'm not a fan of TT anyway but this one should be really interesting, will there be bike changes at the start of the climb or just ride the whole thing on their road bikes.


----------



## Eziemnaik (1 Nov 2020)

Moderate headwinds according to the most recent weather prognosis - arguably beneficial to TT specialists


----------



## Mike_P (1 Nov 2020)

itboffin said:


> will there be bike changes at the start of the climb


Roglic properly hopes not.


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Nov 2020)

Chapeau Hugh,great ride ! Roglic looking like it's his to lose now,but I reckon it's still all to play for with the top 5 on GC.


----------



## Domus (1 Nov 2020)

A Lancastrian first and a Yorkshireman last, a natural order has returned to the universe.


----------



## SWSteve (1 Nov 2020)

I only caught from the descent before the Angliru, did JV try anything to make Carapaz Work earlier in the day, or jus5 hope they could ride tempo up a 29% gradient?

On TCP Lizzie Banks has been calling for JV to try and isolate Carapaz, and Her ideas make sense So you have to wonder why it hasn’t been attempted. maybe they would rather try for 2 people on the podium than really push for one on the top step?


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Nov 2020)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I only caught from the descent before the Angliru, did JV try anything to make Carapaz Work earlier in the day, or jus5 hope they could ride tempo up a 29% gradient?
> 
> On TCP Lizzie Banks has been calling for JV to try and isolate Carapaz, and Her ideas make sense So you have to wonder why it hasn’t been attempted. maybe they would rather try for 2 people on the podium than really push for one on the top step?


Pretty high tempo all day,they couldn't really drop anyone.Carapaz was left on his own at the sharper end.Movistar did ok and I thought Mas might of had the stage,but it's so brutal it's a hard ask.Not a lot between them,although I'd say Roglic was lucky to have Kuss with him until the finish...he was blowing on the final steep climb.


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Nov 2020)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> On TCP Lizzie Banks has been calling for JV to try and isolate Carapaz, and Her ideas make sense So you have to wonder why it hasn’t been attempted. maybe they would rather try for 2 people on the podium than really push for one on the top step


I'm not to sure they'll have two on the podium looking at the top 5 on GC.Hugh Carthy is meant to have been working on his TT,aswell as Martin,Carapaz I doubt theres much between them on TT.


----------



## SWSteve (1 Nov 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Pretty high tempo all day,they couldn't really drop anyone.Carapaz was left on his own at the sharper end.Movistar did ok and I thought Mas might of had the stage,but it's so brutal it's a hard ask.Not a lot between them,although I'd say Roglic was lucky to have Kuss with him until the finish...he was blowing on the final steep climb.



i was surprised Kuss didn’t leave him when Roglic seemed to slide out the back. There wasnt much left of the climb, so Rogelio wouldn’t have shipped minutes, but now they need to find a way past Carapaz in the TT or otherwise.


----------



## SWSteve (1 Nov 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> I'm not to sure they'll have two on the podium looking at the top 5 on GC.Hugh Carthy is meant to have been working on his TT,aswell as Martin,Carapaz I doubt theres much between them on TT.



it’ll be on to have on whilst...working


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Nov 2020)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> i was surprised Kuss didn’t leave him when Roglic seemed to slide out the back. There wasnt much left of the climb, so Rogelio wouldn’t have shipped minutes, but now they need to find a way past Carapaz in the TT or otherwise.


But I guess there counting on Roglic taking at least a minute plus on Carapaz in the TT.He should really.
If Kuss had of left him I think it could of backfired on both of them.Roglic was on his limit there.This leaves Roglic as the firm favourite.Shame there's no more bi mountains


----------



## SWSteve (1 Nov 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> But I guess there counting on Roglic taking at least a minute plus on Carapaz in the TT.He should really.
> If Kuss had of left him I think it could of backfired on both of them.Roglic was on his limit there.This leaves Roglic as the firm favourite.Shame there's no more bi mountains



and Rog gets to wear his own skinsuit, not some off the peg number that only comes in a 44 inch chest


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Nov 2020)

When riders were men ! Some rare footage of @rich p at the start 

View: https://twitter.com/tatxu73/status/1322612188935315456?s=19


----------



## SWSteve (1 Nov 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> When riders were men ! Some rare footage of @rich p at the start
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/tatxu73/status/1322612188935315456?s=19




when he takes the policeman’s gun 😂😂


----------



## Mike_P (1 Nov 2020)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> and Rog gets to wear his own skinsuit, not some off the peg number that only comes in a 44 inch chest


Doesn't he have the green jersey?


----------



## SWSteve (1 Nov 2020)

Mike_P said:


> Doesn't he have the green jersey?



never mind then. 44inch chest fleece it is


----------



## ColinJ (2 Nov 2020)

Well, that was great! 

I'll definitely add that to my ever-growing collection of bucket-list climbs...





... to avoid! 



roadrash said:


> ooh 23.5% in places


Pah, just like some of the tougher climbs round here.

(Only 10 times longer! )



Bonus said:


> What cassette for 23%?





rich p said:


> 34 x 32 someone has


Blimey - that is almost as low as _my_ grovelling gear (28 x 30)!


----------



## Starchivore (2 Nov 2020)

That was a fantastic final climb, I love finishes where you can see that everyone is really struggling, and it looks like a crawl to the top, as if someone might break so badly that they actually stop. There's just something about it, and they were properly heaving away there. 

I really didn't expect Carthy to win, before he took the lead I actually thought he was going to struggle to stay in contact, maybe it was just the riding styles. It was great to see everyone so close, and Carapaz getting the lead back was the best thing for the race, keeping it competitive there. And great effort again from Dan Martin.

Actually this is the first time I've watched the Vuelta, which is weird because I love Spain. It's been great. Maybe they should consider moving it to this time of the year permanently, get it a bit further away from the Tour and Giro? Millar was talking at the start about the differences the later-year weather makes. It could give help differentiate it a bit more maybe.


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Nov 2020)

Close enough final week coming up.If Roglic takes time as predicted on the TT tommorow the rest have to throw everything they've got at Jumbo.Cant see anyone just "settling" for a podium place.
Froome 40/1 for the TT...


----------



## rich p (2 Nov 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Close enough final week coming up.If Roglic takes time as predicted on the TT tommorow the rest have to throw everything they've got at Jumbo.Cant see anyone just "settling" for a podium place.
> Froome 40/1 for the TT...


The uphill finish might mean that others will press Roglic on the TT but other than that, you'd expect only stage 17 to be a GC decisive day.


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Nov 2020)

rich p said:


> The uphill finish might mean that others will press Roglic on the TT but other than that, you'd expect only stage 17 to be a GC decisive day.


Im just daydreaming on a rest day Rich...saying that after the Tour and the Giro it can't all go to plan surely


----------



## rich p (2 Nov 2020)

I'm on a rest day after that climb on the Angliru!

Also I can get on with the decorating without having to keep downing tools to check on what's going on!


----------



## roadrash (2 Nov 2020)

we all need a rest after the angry loo, still all to play for , as said i cant see anyone just settling for podium places


----------



## nickyboy (2 Nov 2020)

I can't see anyone being within 1'30" of Roglic after the TT. Gonna be a strong headwind too which will favour those with a strong TT even more. It will be interesting to see if Carthy can overhaul Carapaz. I think he will


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Nov 2020)

On a Froome note a good ride by him yesterday.Hes been looking better as the race has gone on.Last man standing for Carapaz.I think he's pretty far from done as some of the doubters thought.Im hoping for a good TT from a financial point of view.


----------



## roadrash (2 Nov 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Im hoping for a good TT from a financial point of view.




ooh , them poor kids again


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Nov 2020)

roadrash said:


> ooh , them poor kids again


I've survived and I class myself as the peak of fitness 
Can you survive on Pot Noodles?
Yes but *you* wouldn't be very healthy. *Pot noodles* and a raw whole food multivitamin *would* be better. ... *You could* literally *live off Pot Noodles* for the rest of your life.


----------



## Eziemnaik (2 Nov 2020)

Another vote for Vuelta in autumn
Sensible temperature
Greener scenery
More surprises regarding whether in the mountains

Shorter, more explosive stages like yesterday should be the norm - I just can't see why anyone would prefer 200km ones where nothing happens for the first 3 h


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Nov 2020)

Eziemnaik said:


> Another vote for Vuelta in autumn
> Sensible temperature
> Greener scenery
> More surprises regarding whether in the mountains
> ...


Only thing with shorter stages is less chance of gaining bigger time gaps.In a way it seems more exciting but bigger gaps leads to more attacking style racing to gain time.


----------



## roadrash (2 Nov 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> I've survived and I class myself as the peak of fitness
> Can you survive on Pot Noodles?
> Yes but *you* wouldn't be very healthy. *Pot noodles* and a raw whole food multivitamin *would* be better. ... *You could* literally *live off Pot Noodles* for the rest of your life.


, thats all very well, but how many kids have to share 1


----------



## ColinJ (2 Nov 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> *You could* literally *live off Pot Noodles* for the rest of your life.


That is very true. 

You could also literally live off a cocktail of cyanide, industrial acid, and ground-up rat faeces for the rest of your life...








... all 45 seconds of it!


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Nov 2020)

ColinJ said:


> That is very true.
> 
> You could also literally live off a cocktail of cyanide, industrial acid, and ground-up rat faeces for the rest of your life...
> 
> ...


Some dodgy takeaways in Toddy Col ?


----------



## ColinJ (2 Nov 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Some dodgy takeaways in Toddy Col ?


Definitely a GT rest day, isn't it! 

My local takeaway is very good, actually. Here's a totally unsponsored shout out to... _*Spicy Valley! *_(I'll be round to pick up the free 12" veg pizza next week... )


----------



## chriscross1966 (2 Nov 2020)

Can anyone remember a season where we've had three GT's that have had this much excitement... OK so the excitement at the Tour was rather confined to the last half hour, but it was a LOT of excitement :-).... and the Giro was a classic for the ages, and now we have a Vuelta with four riders of obviously differing specialities heading into the last week with less than forty seconds between them... we might have lost a lot of racing this year but what we've had is making up for what we've lost..


----------



## Beebo (2 Nov 2020)

I’ve just watched the highlights of yesterday’s stage. Brutal climbing. It would be interesting to see how far up the climb I would get before stopping. 
At one point the time gap was 12 seconds but the physical distance between the riders was about 20 metres. They were literally at walking pace.


----------



## Eziemnaik (2 Nov 2020)

View: https://youtu.be/vQ8bioVdod8


E bike might be a hindrance


----------



## Mike_P (2 Nov 2020)

Beebo said:


> At one point the time gap was 12 seconds but the physical distance between the riders was about 20 metres. They were literally at walking pace.


It would be interesting to see times at the top of the climb as Kuss and Roglic seemed to me to make up some time once off the climb. Wonder how many of the entire race walked; if the better climbers were almost at walking pace many must have been going lot slower.


----------



## Eziemnaik (2 Nov 2020)

Wind is getting weaker tomorrow...
Good news for Ineos and EF


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Nov 2020)

Mike_P said:


> It would be interesting to see times at the top of the climb as Kuss and Roglic seemed to me to make up some time once off the climb. Wonder how many of the entire race walked; if the better climbers were almost at walking pace many must have been going lot slower.


There were severn made the top 20 this year.Which means it was a hell of a pace ! I'd say a few in that top 25 maybe had "some.assistance" 🙄
But shorter stages also means that's why there could be faster times.


----------



## Beebo (2 Nov 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> There were severn made the top 20 this year.Which means it was a hell of a pace ! I'd say a few in that top 25 maybe had "some.assistance" 🙄
> But shorter stages also means that's why there could be faster times.
> View attachment 556109


Chris Horner! The OAP winner. 👀


----------



## Eziemnaik (2 Nov 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> There were severn made the top 20 this year.Which means it was a hell of a pace ! I'd say a few in that top 25 maybe had "some.assistance" 🙄
> But shorter stages also means that's why there could be faster times.
> View attachment 556109


Not bad
Rode faster than some convicted EPO and blood dopers
Some of them are still putting similar performance at 40y old


----------



## Smokin Joe (2 Nov 2020)

From a TV viewers perspective the mountain stages are so much better without spectators. You can see what's going on and there are none of these annoying idiots running alongside the riders or blocking the road till the last split second. I'm sure the riders prefer it too, though they will be diplomatic to say so.


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Nov 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> From a TV viewers perspective the mountain stages are so much better without spectators. You can see what's going on and there are none of these annoying idiots running alongside the riders or blocking the road till the last split second. I'm sure the riders prefer it too, though they will be diplomatic to say so.


How much faster would they have been with crowds cheering them on though ?


----------



## roadrash (2 Nov 2020)

Eziemnaik said:


> Some of them are still putting similar performance at 40y old




thinking of anyone in particular


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Nov 2020)

Tomorrow's TT has a dedicated bike change zone.Which means bike doesn't have to come from the car.
To switch or not to switch...


----------



## Starchivore (2 Nov 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> From a TV viewers perspective the mountain stages are so much better without spectators. You can see what's going on and there are none of these annoying idiots running alongside the riders or blocking the road till the last split second. I'm sure the riders prefer it too, though they will be diplomatic to say so.



The people who insist on running alongside are annoying, but personally I love the tunnels of spectators on the big climbs, and the atmosphere and excitement of that, even if just watching on TV. I can imagine some riders are enjoying being free of it though, yeah


----------



## nickyboy (3 Nov 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Tomorrow's TT has a dedicated bike change zone.Which means bike doesn't have to come from the car.
> To switch or not to switch...


Switch
It's a proper Mur...1.5km at about 15% which sounds uncomfortable on a heavy TT bike. Plus being allowed to have a bike ready at side of the road means a cyclo-cross style bike change if they do it right, only costing a few seconds

But expect someone to get it horribly wrong, unable to clip in, wrong gearing etc etc


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Nov 2020)

Expecting Hugh to have a good TT today.


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Nov 2020)

All 681 tests negative 

View: https://twitter.com/UCI_media/status/1323547231585214464?s=19


----------



## nickyboy (3 Nov 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> All 681 tests negative
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/UCI_media/status/1323547231585214464?s=19



Interesting that the talk is that the "race bubble" is most strict in Spain and was least strict in Italy with France somewhere in the middle. Italy was the only GT to be seriously impacted by Coronavirus

I hope it shows what can be achieved in professional sport with the appropriate controls. It's hard to imagine something more difficult to bubble than a GT


----------



## SWSteve (3 Nov 2020)

nickyboy said:


> Interesting that the talk is that the "race bubble" is most strict in Spain and was least strict in Italy with France somewhere in the middle. Italy was the only GT to be seriously impacted by Coronavirus
> 
> I hope it shows what can be achieved in professional sport with the appropriate controls. It's hard to imagine something more difficult to bubble than a GT



You have to Think ASO will have seen how they applied rules at the tour, how RCS applied some rules at the Giro (and the results for positive tests with teams walking away) and then doubled-down on being strict for la Vuelta.


----------



## SWSteve (3 Nov 2020)

sundays stage was really short (100km or something) which will have helped the quick times. One thing Daniel Friebe mentions about this is that cycling seems to ignore the wind in respect to climbs, and I have to agree with him about how it’s ignored that the wind could have an impact. In my relatively slow efforts I can recognise the environmental impact of more than just the climb, so it’s bizarre this is discounted for the pros who climb real mountains over long periods...


----------



## nickyboy (3 Nov 2020)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> sundays stage was really short (100km or something) which will have helped the quick times. One thing Daniel Friebe mentions about this is that cycling seems to ignore the wind in respect to climbs, and I have to agree with him about how it’s ignored that the wind could have an impact. In my relatively slow efforts I can recognise the environmental impact of more than just the climb, so it’s bizarre this is discounted for the pros who climb real mountains over long periods...


Yeah, would be interesting to know wind speed and direction. 

As a metric, I regularly climb the Snake Pass, it's as close as you can get to an Alpine climb around here. I'm similar pace to the pros on Angrilu as that's much steeper. With a tailwind I can be down at 21 minutes. With same strength headwind I can be 28 minutes.


----------



## SWSteve (3 Nov 2020)

nickyboy said:


> Yeah, would be interesting to know wind speed and direction.
> 
> As a metric, I regularly climb the Snake Pass, it's as close as you can get to an Alpine climb around here. I'm similar pace to the pros on Angrilu as that's much steeper. With a tailwind I can be down at 21 minutes. With same strength headwind I can be 28 minutes.



I find the same with Cheddar Gorge. The wind makes a huge difference depending on how it may, or may not, hit the rock face


----------



## Smokin Joe (3 Nov 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> All 681 tests negative


It's come to something when the headlines are about testing for Covid rather than EPO.


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Nov 2020)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> sundays stage was really short (100km or something) which will have helped the quick times. One thing Daniel Friebe mentions about this is that cycling seems to ignore the wind in respect to climbs, and I have to agree with him about how it’s ignored that the wind could have an impact. In my relatively slow efforts I can recognise the environmental impact of more than just the climb, so it’s bizarre this is discounted for the pros who climb real mountains over long periods...


Take your point regarding the wind,but shorter stages make for far faster times.
Gap between 1st and 7th of the GC battle on Angliru in #LaVuelta20 (removing breakaway riders)

1999: 2m45s (175 Km)
2000: 2m48s (168 Km)
2002: 2m16s (176 Km)
2008: 2m18s (209,5 Km)
2011: 1m35s (144 Km)
2013: 1m54s (142 Km)
2017: 51s (117 Km)
2020: 26s (109 Km)


----------



## Eziemnaik (3 Nov 2020)

Which does not tell a whole story again as you could have a 1000m of climbing in 200km and and 3000m in 100km
We can all agree, I think, comparing times between different seasons is difficult.
Unless it is to pinpoint Magic Valverde Maturing Like A Pinot Noir.


----------



## Eziemnaik (3 Nov 2020)

Best time so far without bike swap

Some riders using 58 up in front


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Nov 2020)

Froomes riding shush 😁


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Nov 2020)

That last ramp is brutal !


----------



## Eziemnaik (3 Nov 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Froomes riding shush 😁


Hence 40/1


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Nov 2020)

Eziemnaik said:


> Hence 40/1


Saved himself for the coming week...forgiven.I just need a top 3 of Hugh.


----------



## roadrash (3 Nov 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Saved himself for the coming week...forgiven.I just need a top 3 of Hugh.


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Nov 2020)

He looked like he enjoyed that ride,didn't bother changing bikes


----------



## roadrash (3 Nov 2020)

there goes roglic , hhmmm cant be any worse than his TDF time trial.


----------



## Eziemnaik (3 Nov 2020)

5th in arguably hardest competition he would enter this year.
Terrible indeed


----------



## roadrash (3 Nov 2020)

carthy seems to be going good up to now.. @Adam4868 may yet feed his kids


----------



## SWSteve (3 Nov 2020)

Will Carthy benefit from not being in a branded skinsuit? Him and Martin are in their trade kits have to wonder how that would compare with the Santini ones.

Also, Carthys elbows look like the fattest part of his arms!


----------



## roadrash (3 Nov 2020)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Also, Carthys elbows look like the fattest part of his arms!


----------



## Eziemnaik (3 Nov 2020)

That Cannondale looks like an abomination


----------



## Eziemnaik (3 Nov 2020)

Carapaz looking good
Next few days will be cracking


----------



## SWSteve (3 Nov 2020)

Eziemnaik said:


> That Cannondale looks like an abomination



do not like the boxy nature in how the chainstay steps away from seat-tube and bottom bracket housing? Because that looks ridiculous


----------



## SWSteve (3 Nov 2020)

“Valverde has some dark patches on his career” he sure does 

“Chris Horner proved you can keep racing”. Really?

carlton’s doping compass must be lost in the post


----------



## Eziemnaik (3 Nov 2020)

Roglic practiced bike change 
And looks so so climbing....
And looks are deceiving

It may be its size, but that has to be the ugliest TT bike today


----------



## roadrash (3 Nov 2020)

carthy in third place up to now @Adam4868


----------



## roadrash (3 Nov 2020)

not any more....roglic takes the lead


----------



## Eziemnaik (3 Nov 2020)

Great effort from Roglic and Carthy
Not sure if good or middling from Carapaz


----------



## roadrash (3 Nov 2020)

its still tight at the top


----------



## Eziemnaik (3 Nov 2020)

All the better
Ineos, EF have to attack
Same for Israel and Movistar


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Nov 2020)

Eziemnaik said:


> All the better
> Ineos, EF have to attack
> Same for Israel and Movistar


All did ok except maybe Mas ,dodgy bike change aswell so maybe penalty for him.


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Nov 2020)

roadrash said:


> carthy in third place up to now @Adam4868


Carthy 4th ! No luck at this Vuelta ☹️


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Nov 2020)

Good ride by Will Barta in second,shame he didnt get stage win.Gotta be worth a contract though.


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Nov 2020)

Eziemnaik said:


> Great effort from Roglic and Carthy
> Not sure if good or middling from Carapaz


Seventh for Carapaz not that bad,seeing as though it's not exactly his thing.Makes for a good last week.


----------



## roadrash (3 Nov 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Carthy 4th ! No luck at this Vuelta ☹


----------



## Domus (3 Nov 2020)

I’m calling the Vuelta a done deal. JV will stifle any attacks from now on. 
I hope I’m wrong but I doubt it.


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Nov 2020)

Domus said:


> I’m calling the Vuelta a done deal. JV will stifle any attacks from now on.
> I hope I’m wrong but I doubt it.


I wouldn't call it yet 😁 It's been a good year for upsets.


----------



## roadrash (3 Nov 2020)

I certainly dont think its over just yet


----------



## Roscoe (3 Nov 2020)

Game on. 

Carapaz must be happy with that, he probably expected to lose 90 seconds today.
Going to be an interesting few days.


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Nov 2020)

Yes the more I think about it,anything less than a minute was a bonus.


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Nov 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> Were there any spectacularly good or bad bike changes? I'm wondering whether to watch the highlights.


If your into bike changes,this is the creme de la creme...

View: https://twitter.com/davidguenel/status/1323623895635795969?s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Nov 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> Cheers. I'm not particularly (except that one). I'm just doubtful that there will actually be any highlights. Unless someone hilariously falls on their arse or does a spiffy change like the one above.


No nothing special today sorry.Although I'm not sure what Movistar were doing with Mas as he changed his bike outside the zone and of a car.....there again Movistar,tactical geniuses 😁


----------



## SWSteve (3 Nov 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Carthy 4th ! No luck at this Vuelta ☹


He is 3rd?


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Nov 2020)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> He is 3rd?


On the stage Steve,had a e/w bet.


----------



## themosquitoking (3 Nov 2020)

nickyboy said:


> Interesting that the talk is that the "race bubble" is most strict in Spain and was least strict in Italy with France somewhere in the middle. Italy was the only GT to be seriously impacted by Coronavirus
> 
> I hope it shows what can be achieved in professional sport with the appropriate controls. It's hard to imagine something more difficult to bubble than a GT


I noticed that in the TdF the crowds weren't mad and most people had masks, in Italy larger crowds and less mask usage. Here in Spain less crowds almost everyone wearing masks, I am pretty sure there was a Guardia Civil force going through ten minutes before the race applying fines to people not wearing them.


----------



## Mike_P (3 Nov 2020)

ITV4 late again today and no PVR recording while ITV Hub has it listed but goes to a blank screen


----------



## mjr (3 Nov 2020)

themosquitoking said:


> I am pretty sure there was a Guardia Civil force going through ten minutes before the race applying fines to people not wearing them.


Only applying fines would be a step down for the Guardia Civil from their usual famous punshment of throwing errant fans off hillsides!


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Nov 2020)

Froome taking it easy yesterday...big week to come ! 

View: https://twitter.com/soydiegoayus/status/1323641796384182272?s=19


----------



## Roscoe (4 Nov 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> Were there any spectacularly good or bad bike changes? I'm wondering whether to watch the highlights.



Valverde had a bit of a ‘mare.


----------



## rich p (4 Nov 2020)

Breakaway day?


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Nov 2020)

rich p said:


> Breakaway day?


I'd say so,to hard for sprinters.


----------



## Beebo (4 Nov 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Froome taking it easy yesterday...big week to come !
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/soydiegoayus/status/1323641796384182272?s=19



Up that slope on a TT bike!
It that his disk wheel making that tin tray sound?


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Nov 2020)

Beebo said:


> Up that slope on a TT bike!
> It that his disk wheel making that tin tray sound?


Nah,I think it's the titanium holding his bones together 😁


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Nov 2020)

Looking at the barriers at the finish,better fecking not be a bunch sprint ! 

View: https://twitter.com/EchelonsHub/status/1323957392309190656?s=19


----------



## Eziemnaik (4 Nov 2020)

EF, Movi and Ineos with a rider each in the breakaway. Hmmmm....


----------



## roadrash (4 Nov 2020)

Fekin idiotic fekwits , why , just why didn't the make it 25 meters shorter, its as if they want crashes to happen


Adam4868 said:


> Looking at the barriers at the finish,better fecking not be a bunch sprint !
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/EchelonsHub/status/1323957392309190656?s=19





WHY...just WHY


----------



## Eziemnaik (4 Nov 2020)

Made for Roglic


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Nov 2020)

I've got to show some northern grit and go to work ☹️ Highlights again...


----------



## Eziemnaik (4 Nov 2020)

Snoozefest today


----------



## rich p (4 Nov 2020)

Eziemnaik said:


> Snoozefest today


Shhh, you've just woken me up...🤫


----------



## rich p (4 Nov 2020)

Good finish though. Pleased for Wellens, he's done some break work in this race


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Nov 2020)

Quite liked that finish today,Woods looked like he was going to take that, but was slightly out of position ? Glad for Wellens though.


----------



## Domus (4 Nov 2020)

You never know, there may be fireworks tomorrow.


----------



## Adam4868 (5 Nov 2020)

230k stage today,forecast of strong headwinds and possible rain.Tough stage for the final week.Hopefully plenty of attacks or will they favour doing the first 100k on the bus 🙄


----------



## Eziemnaik (5 Nov 2020)

I think (hope) Ineos and EF have no choice but to go all in


----------



## Adam4868 (5 Nov 2020)

Eziemnaik said:


> I think (hope) Ineos and EF have no choice but to go all in


You can almost guarantee Ineos have picked their stage to go for it,whereas im sure EF/Carthy will try at any opportunity as will Dan Martin...I hope ! I was reading last night Dan Martin had the fastest time for the climb in the TT,just lost time on the flat.He looks to be in great form.


----------



## Domus (5 Nov 2020)

Looks like the rain did for the fireworks


----------



## Adam4868 (5 Nov 2020)

Like a long Belgium classic stage...Good win for Philpsen.Im suprised he held Ackermann of so well.As for the stage nothing to write home about though.


----------



## chriscross1966 (5 Nov 2020)

So looks like it's going to be a knife-fight up the Covatilla on Saturday then? Can't see any of the front runners letting the others get away tomorrow unless someone crashes....


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Nov 2020)

Breakaway...is it mean to want some crosswinds 😁 There's got to be some tired legs out there.Hopefully as there's not long left.


----------



## roadrash (6 Nov 2020)

cant see much happening today, but i will be watching all the same


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Nov 2020)

roadrash said:


> cant see much happening today, but i will be watching all the same


Wouldn't write today's stage of yet Gaz,hopefully get some cross winds 😁


----------



## roadrash (6 Nov 2020)

hopefully


----------



## roadrash (6 Nov 2020)

I would love to see dan martin get a podium place but at the same time i am happy to see hugh carthy on there


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Nov 2020)

roadrash said:


> I would love to see dan martin get a podium place but at the same time i am happy to see hugh carthy on there


Flick a coin and pick one....your not having both,I don't think ? I'd have to be slightly biased and go for Carthy,it's his time 😁


----------



## roadrash (6 Nov 2020)

As my dad used to say...heads i win , tails you loose


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Nov 2020)

Well he's in the break....do I risk it or cash out?


----------



## rich p (6 Nov 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Well he's in the break....do I risk it or cash out?
> View attachment 556695


Cash out!


----------



## roadrash (6 Nov 2020)

sit it out, the kids deserve a treat


----------



## Eziemnaik (6 Nov 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Well he's in the break....do I risk it or cash out?
> View attachment 556695


Hold it
He might just make it
Although I cant remember last time he did


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Nov 2020)

The power of positive thinking !


----------



## roadrash (6 Nov 2020)

positive thinking ......is that what its caled


----------



## roadrash (6 Nov 2020)

41 seconds


----------



## rich p (6 Nov 2020)

If you'd cash out the kids could have had a packet of salt and vinegar crisps between them.

#willno-onethinkofthekids


----------



## rich p (6 Nov 2020)

Kirby is farking clueless.


----------



## rich p (6 Nov 2020)

#statingthebleedin'obvious


----------



## roadrash (6 Nov 2020)

rich p said:


> If you'd cash out the kids could have had a packet of salt and vinegar crisps between them.
> 
> #willno-onethinkofthekids


----------



## Grant Fondo (6 Nov 2020)

50mph descents are something else on this stage. Wow!


----------



## Eziemnaik (6 Nov 2020)

Is Remy reading this forum on his Wahoo?


----------



## rich p (6 Nov 2020)

Eziemnaik said:


> Is Remy reading this forum on his Wahoo?


Yeah, but he hates kids


----------



## roadrash (6 Nov 2020)

rich p said:


> Yeah, but he hates kids


here he is in a rare photo out of his cycling kit


----------



## Eziemnaik (6 Nov 2020)

Heartbreak for Remy and Adam4868


----------



## Eziemnaik (6 Nov 2020)

I remember one TDF when Bodnar was in the escape for 150km to be caught 700m from the finish line...
He managed to win the TT few stages forward


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Nov 2020)

roadrash said:


> View attachment 556722


You used to be a nice person...your just turning into Rich ! What happened to solidarity North/South divide ☹️


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Nov 2020)

He was so close....


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Nov 2020)

rich p said:


> Kirby is farking clueless.


How can you say that ! 

View: https://twitter.com/AccidentalP/status/1324088476585857030?s=19


----------



## rich p (6 Nov 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> How can you say that !
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/AccidentalP/status/1324088476585857030?s=19



I heard that live. He's off his feckking nut


----------



## Fnaar (6 Nov 2020)

ITV4 keep pushing the time back for the flipping snooker


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Nov 2020)

Strong headwinds forecast for the climb tommorow.Its going to make it even harder to break Jumbo...I'm going for a Carthy stage,do or die.Hopefully they'll all go for it.Might aswell at least give it a go.Roglic looks so strong it's going to take something special to beat him.


----------



## Roscoe (7 Nov 2020)

Is Roglic really that strong or is it the benefit of having a strong team?

Nobody has really worked to isolate his team either in the Tour or this Vuelta.

Today needs a massive effort to take the win away from Rog. EF and the Grenadiers need to work together if either of them want the win. Never going to happen though!


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Nov 2020)

Roscoe said:


> Is Roglic really that strong or is it the benefit of having a strong team?
> 
> Nobody has really worked to isolate his team either in the Tour or this Vuelta.
> 
> Today needs a massive effort to take the win away from Rog. EF and the Grenadiers need to work together if either of them want the win. Never going to happen though!


Yes I think he really is that strong ! Guess it helps to have Kuss who looks pretty unbreakable also.Ineos did a lot of work yesterday for not much gain.Hopefully it will show for some today in the legs.Shame it's forecast a strong headwinds on the climb.But as a last stage so to speak and so close for a podium spot should be good.I don't think Ineos,EF have given up yet.I can see a fight on for Carthy and EF.
EF and Sunweb have been class teams this year for me.Been a good season however it ends.


----------



## rich p (7 Nov 2020)

It's all very well saying that the others should isolate Roglic but if he has the strongest team it doesn't work. And he's looking strongbenough all round to cope alone unless it's very steep. 
Hope there are a few attempts nevertheless


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Nov 2020)

rich p said:


> It's all very well saying that the others should isolate Roglic but if he has the strongest team it doesn't work. And he's looking strongbenough all round to cope alone unless it's very steep.
> Hope there are a few attempts nevertheless


As seen yesterday with Ineos doing a hell of a lot of work and gifting bonus seconds to Roglic.
It's going to have to come with a lot of attacks today ?


----------



## rich p (7 Nov 2020)

Carapaz and Carthy and Dan M firing off alternatively


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Nov 2020)

rich p said:


> Carapaz and Carthy and Dan M firing off alternatively


Multiple attacks by Carthy on the final climb.Theres no secret of his plan ! Roglic and Kuss have a bad last day...mountains and cold rain.


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Nov 2020)

Im not having that "it's over" 😁

View: https://twitter.com/daniellloyd1/status/1325008476490362880?s=19


----------



## Shadow (7 Nov 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> EF and Sunweb have been class teams this year for me.Been a good season however it ends.


Agree with you on this. Both have been good to watch, some great results and tactically refreshing. 
Hope to see more of the same next year. (In spite of Rusty 🇨🇦 moving to ISN.)


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Nov 2020)

Sorry it's Carlton 

View: https://twitter.com/carltonkirby/status/1325029220465119232?s=19


----------



## roadrash (7 Nov 2020)

bugger...


----------



## rich p (7 Nov 2020)

Bollox - the last day of proper racing in the year of the pandemic...

apart from cyclocross


----------



## roadrash (7 Nov 2020)

cmon @Adam4868 , who have you backed for the win, just so we can have a laugh  sorry, i meant so we know who to cheer on have you backed carthy


----------



## coldash (7 Nov 2020)

Pictures now available. A bit intermittent but getting there


----------



## roadrash (7 Nov 2020)

and we have coverage


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Nov 2020)

roadrash said:


> cmon @Adam4868 , who have you backed for the win, just so we can have a laugh  sorry, i meant so we know who to cheer on have you backed carthy


I'm not telling...you've been mean 😁


----------



## roadrash (7 Nov 2020)

sorry , i will go stand in the corner facing the wall......but then i cant see the telly


----------



## beastie (7 Nov 2020)

Good weather for a hard final stage. Roglic didn’t do well in the cold and wet earlier in the race so a bit of hope for Carapaz and Carthy. The top 3 are fairly secure so I hope that we shall see some action. Maybe Dan Martin will try from long range.


----------



## Eziemnaik (7 Nov 2020)

So far nobody in the GC seems keen to attack.
Would be funny if De La Cruz took a podium because of that


----------



## rich p (7 Nov 2020)

It's noticeable how much more interesting Sean Kelly is when he's having a proper cycling conversation with Dan Lloyd, rather than that fecking twat, Kirby


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Nov 2020)

Jumbo riding like they want the stage win !


----------



## roadrash (7 Nov 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Jumbo riding like they want the stage win !


yeah.....no one else is


----------



## Eziemnaik (7 Nov 2020)

Ineos n early pwned itself


----------



## SWSteve (7 Nov 2020)

rich p said:


> It's noticeable how much more interesting Sean Kelly is when he's having a proper cycling conversation with Dan Lloyd, rather than that fecking twat, Kirby


Never mind. We get Carlton to commentate on the end of the race :-/


----------



## rich p (7 Nov 2020)

"Soler having a little squirrel" - copyright CK


----------



## rich p (7 Nov 2020)

"sometimes he's a flying squirrel" copyright CK


----------



## Eziemnaik (7 Nov 2020)

Love straw lined corners


----------



## SWSteve (7 Nov 2020)

Might be missing something, but why is the lad from Bora riding in the front


----------



## rich p (7 Nov 2020)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Might be missing something, but why is the lad from Bora riding in the front


Not sure! For Grosschartner I suppose

Kirby clearly doesn't know who the Bora rider is! Schelling!


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 Nov 2020)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Might be missing something, but why is the lad from Bora riding in the front


Might be the fog lol


----------



## rich p (7 Nov 2020)

Gaudonly knows


----------



## rich p (7 Nov 2020)

Go HUgh!


----------



## rich p (7 Nov 2020)

Kuss has blown for once


----------



## rich p (7 Nov 2020)

Mas attacks for all of 3 metres


----------



## SWSteve (7 Nov 2020)

And the man at the front with the two smaller hammers playing a xylophone


----------



## rich p (7 Nov 2020)

Good effort by Carapaz


----------



## roadrash (7 Nov 2020)

is roglic going to loose it again


----------



## rich p (7 Nov 2020)

Played second fiddle in the Groupama orchestra


----------



## Eziemnaik (7 Nov 2020)

Movistar riding for Rohlic

Fuelled by hate for Carapaz Movistar sacrifices Mas to protect Roglic


----------



## rich p (7 Nov 2020)

Close for RC but not quite - another great finish tho


----------



## SWSteve (7 Nov 2020)

Eziemnaik said:


> Movistar riding for Rohlic



they should have all let him work to catch carapaz. The only rider with a possible improvement was Mas, and Dan Martin disappeared early, so Mas would probably step into 4th anyway


----------



## Eziemnaik (7 Nov 2020)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> they should have all let him work to catch carapaz. The only rider with a possible improvement was Mas, and Dan Martin disappeared early, so Mas would probably step into 4th anyway


Movi hate Ecuadorian


----------



## Eziemnaik (7 Nov 2020)

I like Roglic but Carapaz was robbed


----------



## Eziemnaik (7 Nov 2020)

But it brings a point - always fight for bonus seconds

Second point - if you want to win Vuelta do not wait for the last 3km


----------



## MasterDabber (7 Nov 2020)

What would have been the result without bonus points? - a win for Carapaz? Better that the rider who completes the tour in the fastest time ends up winning ... IMO


----------



## Eziemnaik (7 Nov 2020)

Dunno
Would have to tally up 
Roglic got at least 36s?

But it does not matter, Carapaz fought for these too
Movistar - shame on you


----------



## MasterDabber (7 Nov 2020)

I'm told from elsewhere.... Roglic had 32 more bonus seconds than Carapaz. So the guy who has ridden the tour in he fastest actual time has lost...crappy result


----------



## Eziemnaik (7 Nov 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> Jeez. First Trump, now Carapaz fans


Not his fan
Dont like Ineos
But Movistar pulling this is some cold-blooded vendetta


----------



## Eziemnaik (7 Nov 2020)

1st 3 haven't been more than 1 minute apart whole race
Vuelta>Giro>>>>Tour


----------



## Mike_P (7 Nov 2020)

MasterDabber said:


> I'm told from elsewhere.... Roglic had 32 more bonus seconds than Carapaz. So the guy who has ridden the tour in he fastest actual time has lost...crappy result


Thought it was Sky/Ineos who looked for marginal gains.


----------



## roadrash (7 Nov 2020)

Well we may have wondered if we was going to get to see much cycling if any this year, i think its been a cracking season , although i have spent more time than usual sat on my arse staring at the telly. especially the way things have been at home the last few weeks.


----------



## rich p (7 Nov 2020)

roadrash said:


> Well we may have wondered if we was going to get to see much cycling if any this year, i think its been a cracking season , although i have spent more time than usual sat on my arse staring at the telly. especially the way things have been at home the last few weeks.


WTF are we going to do now, roadrage?


----------



## roadrash (7 Nov 2020)




----------



## MasterDabber (7 Nov 2020)

roadrash said:


> View attachment 556922


Ride our bikes?


----------



## roadrash (7 Nov 2020)

MasterDabber said:


> Ride our bikes?






Steady on old chap


----------



## MasterDabber (7 Nov 2020)

A bit heretical I know, but that's what I was doing this afternoon


----------



## Eziemnaik (7 Nov 2020)

Gaudu looks like a promising Franch challanger for the Tour?


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Nov 2020)

Feck gutted for Carapaz it was a brave ride on his own !


----------



## roadrash (7 Nov 2020)

Eziemnaik said:


> Gaudu looks like a promising Franch challanger for the Tour?


As @rich p pointed out earlier, carlton said ......Gaudu Played second fiddle in the Groupama orchestra


----------



## Eziemnaik (7 Nov 2020)

https://amp.marca.com/ciclismo/vuel...474198438b45b7.html?__twitter_impression=true

Marca rightly calls it for what it was

Ivan Gutierrez had some harsher words on twitter


----------



## Eziemnaik (7 Nov 2020)

roadrash said:


> As @rich p pointed out earlier, carlton said ......Gaudu Played second fiddle in the Groupama orchestra


But the first fiddle is broken!


----------



## roadrash (7 Nov 2020)

Eziemnaik said:


> But the first fiddle is broken!



I know that, and you know that , but.......


----------



## roadrash (7 Nov 2020)

Eziemnaik said:


> https://amp.marca.com/ciclismo/vuel...474198438b45b7.html?__twitter_impression=true
> 
> Marca rightly calls it for what it was
> 
> cant read that , its forrin


----------



## Eziemnaik (7 Nov 2020)

Movi takes revange and saves Roglic


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Nov 2020)

Eziemnaik said:


> Movi takes revange and saves Roglic


To be fair I think Roglic would have saved himself.Two 5th places for Mas in GTs isn't that bad....I'm not even gonna say "team classification" 😁


----------



## roadrash (7 Nov 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> I'm not even gonna say "team classification" 😁


why,...... who won it .......


----------



## Eziemnaik (7 Nov 2020)

All in all
Chapeu to both of them
Roglic is a great, likeable champion 
Carapaz will win another GT
Carthy, Gaudy, Martin and Kuss are other winners
Cavagna and Wellens are always up for a game

Great Vuelta, I thought it would be hard to top Tour this year but this was even better


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Nov 2020)

Eziemnaik said:


> Great Vuelta, I thought it would be hard to top Tour this year but this was even better


Eh Giro ?


----------



## roadrash (7 Nov 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Eh Giro ?



8th may 2021, 6 months to wait


----------



## nickyboy (7 Nov 2020)

Eziemnaik said:


> Gaudu looks like a promising Franch challanger for the Tour?


'allo, I am the Franch challanger.....


----------



## rich p (7 Nov 2020)

Eziemnaik said:


> All in all
> Chapeu to both of them
> Roglic is a great, likeable champion
> Carapaz will win another GT
> ...



To a lesser extent, Mark Donovan, Michael Storer, Jonas Vingegaard


----------



## Eziemnaik (7 Nov 2020)

Martin Bros 
How many in the peleton?


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Nov 2020)

rich p said:


> To a lesser extent, Mark Donovan, Michael Storer, Jonas Vingegaard


The Penrith Pencil ? .....I'll get my coat sorry.


----------



## nickyboy (7 Nov 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> The Penrith Pencil ? .....I'll get my coat sorry.


I'm assuming this is a reference not only to his physique but also to that world famous tourist destination; the Keswick Pencil Museum


----------



## SWSteve (8 Nov 2020)

Forgot how bitter Movistar were that a rider who had won something decided to leave. My mistake.


----------



## SWSteve (8 Nov 2020)

Also, harking back to the Movistar documentary, what happened to Soler? He flew up the race...and somehow nothing happened. Did he finish ahead of Mas in the end.
In the doc, one of the standout pieces was Soler wanting a chance to win...but not following through, did it happen again


----------



## Eziemnaik (8 Nov 2020)

Dunno
There is a problem 
Whoever you are you will be riding for Spanish rider in Movi
Quintana had to ride for Valverde
Carapaz for Landa
Now they are confused because they have a Catalan and Mallorquín as best riders


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Nov 2020)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Also, harking back to the Movistar documentary, what happened to Soler? He flew up the race...and somehow nothing happened. Did he finish ahead of Mas in the end.
> In the doc, one of the standout pieces was Soler wanting a chance to win...but not following through, did it happen again


I thought Soler went so Mas could try and bridge over.But he never really had the legs.Every credit to Roglic for the win and showing his appreciation 😁

View: https://twitter.com/dangarcar/status/1325130060207063041?s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Nov 2020)

Eziemnaik said:


> Dunno
> There is a problem
> Whoever you are you will be riding for Spanish rider in Movi
> Quintana had to ride for Valverde
> ...


Wait till Superman joins 🙄


----------



## mjr (8 Nov 2020)

Eziemnaik said:


> View attachment 556912
> 
> 1st 3 haven't been more than 1 minute apart whole race
> Vuelta>Giro>>>>Tour


The poisonous influence of time trials illustrated! TTs are to racing what Zwift is to touring.

Some great stages this tour but wrong GC winner.


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Nov 2020)

Just to make it clear I think Roglic and his team were worthy winners.Im not sure I could of stomached him losing again by a second or so.I have some heart ! Forget Movistar tactics there to hard to get your head round on a Sunday morning.But Carapaz lost this Vuelta because of his team,just weren't strong enough to help him.What he did on his own was a brave effort and a deserved second place.Great third for Carthy aswell ! 
All three races have been good...what to watch now ☹️


----------



## Eziemnaik (8 Nov 2020)

mjr said:


> The poisonous influence of time trials illustrated! TTs are to racing what Zwift is to touring.
> 
> Some great stages this tour but wrong GC winner.


Dunno
Carapaz shouldn't have waited untill last climb
It is complicated

If Ineos brought someone else apart from Amador...
If Movistar didn't have an axe to grind...
If Roglic wasn't smart enough to fight for scrappy seconds...


----------



## mjr (8 Nov 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> All three races have been good...what to watch now ☹️


Madrid challenge live on E1 now. 12km to go. Highlights of stages 1&2 were one youtube UCI channel.


----------



## nickyboy (8 Nov 2020)

mjr said:


> The poisonous influence of time trials illustrated! TTs are to racing what Zwift is to touring.
> 
> Some great stages this tour but wrong GC winner.


I disagree. I don't think every grand tour should be decided by who can ride up mountains the quickest. There's more to being a great cyclist than that

I'm very much in favour of having longer, flat TTs as it levels the playing field and gives someone other than an anorexic the chance to win the overall


----------



## Grant Fondo (8 Nov 2020)

I like this wacky bridge on todays stage....


----------



## Domus (8 Nov 2020)

I like a team TT, when a team works together it really is a joy to watch.
Not keen on a processional last day, the Giro's final day TT keeps the thing going to the last.


----------



## beastie (8 Nov 2020)

nickyboy said:


> I'm assuming this is a reference not only to his physique but also to that world famous tourist destination; the Keswick Pencil Museum


Penrith is not Keswick..... 
The Pencil Museum is loads better than I expected😐


----------



## roadrash (8 Nov 2020)

Bennet or Ackerman ???


----------



## roadrash (8 Nov 2020)

Ackerman takes it


----------



## Va Va Froome (8 Nov 2020)

Can live with a Roglic win after he fell apart in the Tour. Wonder if he’ll be keen to try and three-peat next year?


----------



## rich p (8 Nov 2020)

Most of his rivals seem to think he's a classy guy, @Adam4868 !

View: https://twitter.com/TeamUAEAbuDhabi/status/1325437846384222214?s=20


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Nov 2020)

rich p said:


> Most of his rivals seem to think he's a classy guy, @Adam4868 !
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/TeamUAEAbuDhabi/status/1325437846384222214?s=20



Emotional day for me...have had to have a medicinal beer for the great man !
Him and Dan next year 😁
Rui Oliveira....
Last days I asked him I if could have a number signed from him, today he present me that ! Such a classy guy I follow and admire for a long time and doing my first grand with him racing as well is special and even more with this gift. Thank you @chrisfroome 😊🙏


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Nov 2020)

To top his final day of he also won Masterchef 😁

View: https://twitter.com/chrisfroome/status/1325413096341590016?s=19


----------



## BrumJim (9 Nov 2020)

Domus said:


> I like a team TT, when a team works together it really is a joy to watch.
> Not keen on a processional last day, the Giro's final day TT keeps the thing going to the last.



The lack of a processional last day deprived Tao from being able to ride a stage in pink, though. Probably a good idea in COVID times, but if I was a rider, I would want the chance of a last day in the leader's jersey riding through the crowds and soaking in the experience without having to fret about loosing seconds.


----------



## themosquitoking (9 Nov 2020)

Eziemnaik said:


> Now they are confused because they have a Catalan and Mallorquín as best riders


Isn't Mallorca technically in Cataluña?


----------



## Eziemnaik (9 Nov 2020)

About as much as Isle of Man in England 😉


----------



## themosquitoking (9 Nov 2020)

Eziemnaik said:


> About as much as Isle of Man in England 😉


I have met a couple of them that would cut you for saying that. One of them was a 90 year old woman.


----------



## Aravis (9 Nov 2020)

BrumJim said:


> The lack of a processional last day deprived Tao from being able to ride a stage in pink, though. Probably a good idea in COVID times, but if I was a rider, I would want the chance of a last day in the leader's jersey riding through the crowds and soaking in the experience without having to fret about loosing seconds.


I've always thought the final day I'd most like to see would be a TT followed by a road race - probably a criterium. I know that split stages went out of favour some years ago, but as far as I can see the objections don't really apply on the final day.

With my interest piqued, I had a trawl through the grand tour archives to see how often this has been done. Final day time trials were fashionable in both the Vuelta and Tour through the 60s and 70s, but when this led to a split final day more often it was the TT that came second - a missed opportunity I'd have thought. Final day TTs came to the Giro later but have persisted much longer.

The "TT first" configuration has happened five times, at the Tour in 1972, 1973, 1976 and 1977, and also at the 1976 Giro when the lead did indeed change in the TT. That sounds like quite a feisty race.

You can wake up now.  I like Roglic. He's had some pretty devastating reverses, and to mind has copped a lot of unfair criticism but he seems brilliantly able to put it behind him.


----------



## matticus (10 Nov 2020)

Skineos had almost no-one to help Carapaz on the final big climbs in this race; did they leave anyone at home that could have taken Froome's place?
(I've had a quick look down their results in Le Tour, and noone jumps out that wasn't either IN the Vuelta, or is injured.)
Maybe after losing Froome/Thomas/Bernal to issues, a win and a podium was quite a decent outcome from their 2020 GT season.

p.s. this is a nice article on "Huge" Carthy: https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cycling/54826508


----------



## Eziemnaik (12 Nov 2020)

https://podcasts.apple.com/us/podcast/2020-vuelta-and-season-wrap-up/id1254370585?i=1000497803492
If you can stomach the people behind it, great summary of la Vuelta and season 2020


----------



## mjr (13 Nov 2020)

Eziemnaik said:


> https://podcasts.apple.com/us/podcast/2020-vuelta-and-season-wrap-up/id1254370585?i=1000497803492
> If you can stomach the people behind it, great summary of la Vuelta and season 2020


Warning: contains Lance.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (13 Nov 2020)

mjr said:


> Warning: contains Lance.


Probably give it a miss then...


----------



## Mike_P (13 Nov 2020)

...and if you do listen make sure the anti-virus on the device is up to date.


----------



## mjr (18 Nov 2020)

Near the end of The Cycling Podcast: 193: Press conference, part two 
View: https://audioboom.com/posts/7731949
Daniel Friebe opines that it was a tactical error by Ineos not to put anyone in breaks to try to help them survive and this was partly responsible for Roglic getting so much bonus time.


----------

